# Rinnesharingan Madara vs Ishiki?



## MaruUchiha (Sep 18, 2020)

Madara replaces Naruto and Sasuke

vs

Location: Same place Naruto and Sasuke are fighting Ishiki now
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: None

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 18, 2020)

Madara dick slaps 

Also stop calling the Rinnegan “rinnesharingan”, that shit is stupid as fuck


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 18, 2020)

Ah yes

Lets put the guy with worse feats than either Naruto or Sasuke were at age 16 up against a stronger version of the guy who was slapping around Adult Naruto and Sasuke at the same time

What a revolutionary idea

Madara gets neg diffed by BFR btw

Isshiki doesnt even need to throw a punch here and Madara gets slap diffed


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2020)

Isshiki=Stomped Hokage Naruto and Adult Sasuke into the ground
Maddy=Outplayed by Teen Naruto/Sasuke,*maybe* via Limbo as strong as both.But not strong enough to moop the floor with Naruto/Sasuke

Isshiki speedblitz and neg-diff maddy


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 18, 2020)

Acno said:


> Maddy=Outplayed by Teen Naruto/Sasuke,*maybe* via Limbo as strong as both


Limbo got walled by 4 clones from naruto and he can make 2,000

Sasuke can also make like 8 casually now

In no world does Limbo tip the scales for him 

Not even a maybe


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Ah yes
> 
> Lets put the guy with worse feats than either Naruto or Sasuke were at age 16 up against a stronger version of the guy who was slapping around Adult Naruto and Sasuke at the same time
> 
> ...





Acno said:


> Isshiki=Stomped Hokage Naruto and Adult Sasuke into the ground
> Maddy=Outplayed by Teen Naruto/Sasuke,*maybe* via Limbo as strong as both.But not strong enough to moop the floor with Naruto/Sasuke
> 
> Isshiki speedblitz and neg-diff maddy


Imagine comparing 1 Rinnegan Madara to Rinnesharingan Madara when Kishi tried making it clear there's a huge gap


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Limbo got walled by 4 clones from naruto and he can make 2,000
> 
> Sasuke can also make like 8 casually now
> 
> ...


With Limbo´s he was maybe as strong as *Teen* Naruto/Sasuke

Hokage Naruto/Adult Sasuke are on a different level.Thats why Isshiki shitstomps here


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 18, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Imagine comparing 1 Rinnegan Madara to Rinnesharingan Madara


Imagine acting as if getting Nagatos missing Rinnegan and a Genjutsu he will never be able to cast tips the scales at all over an amp the size of the fucking Shinju


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Imagine acting as if getting Nagatos missing Rinnegan and a Genjutsu he will never be able to cast tips the scales at all over an amp the size of the fucking Shinju


Sorry I thought you would argue for the Founders like usual, but I guess you don't wank them as much as I thought


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 18, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Sorry I thought you would argue for the Founders like usual, but I guess you don't wank them as much as I thought


I dont wank them at all

They just body folk like Nagato who canonically got outperformed by the 8 tails who both founders shit on

And get bodied by people like Naruto and Sasuke who fought Kaguya, Madaras stated superior...And also bodied JJ Madara for like 6 straight chapters when they barely knew how to use their abilities


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Ah yes
> 
> Lets put the guy with worse feats than either Naruto or Sasuke were at age 16 up against a stronger version of the guy who was slapping around Adult Naruto and Sasuke at the same time
> 
> ...



I thought you weren't a fan of scaling Kodachi's NarSas from Kishi's


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkTorrent said:


> I thought you weren't a fan of scaling Kodachi's NarSas from Kishi's


I give the narrative the benefit of the doubt actually, Im just very adamant that Kodachis representation of their abilities through their behavior and feats is kind of garbage

Except he does wank the fuck out of Sasukes base durability...And Narutos

As both are > their BM or PS now


----------



## Android (Sep 18, 2020)

Isshiki rapes this fool.

TBBs, Limbo, Mokuton, CT ... etc all get shrinked and warped away or absorbed (and yes Ishiki can sense the Limbo if he can sense people across dimensions).

If Madara tries Taijutsu he gets pasted by Susanoo smashing strength.

Madara gets dumped in another dimension after getting raped by black rods or sealed.


----------



## Grinningfox (Sep 18, 2020)

Isshiki BFR’s after physically dominating for as long as he wants


----------



## blk (Sep 18, 2020)

Either adult Sasuke or adult Naruto are solidly stronger, as individuals, than JJ Madara 

Isshiki would have fodder stomped both of them in a few minutes, if that, w/out Boruto's help (that he can't be killed).

So Madara is quite literally an ant compared to Isshiki 

He can be no diffed by BFR.

Or just used as punching bag while all of his shit is shrinked into nothingness.

In anyway you look at it he loses big time.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 18, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Madara dick slaps
> 
> Also stop calling the Rinnegan “rinnesharingan”, that shit is stupid as fuck



Thread should've ended at this post.

Adult Naruto and Sasuke are around KCM level. This Isshiti that is dick slapping Naruto and Sasuke lost to pre-fruit Kaguya. It's pretty obvious one who was approaching Hags is power and closing in on Prime Kaguya cockslaps Isshiti. It gets worse that Madara can use 6paths amped by Jyubi juice and can spam Jyubi chakra level of shadow clones and each one should be able to use the paths and Limbo. Even he buttfucks prime fate bros, let alone these second rate fodders.

What feats do Adult Naruto and Sasuke have? Jobbing to Kinshiki and Momoshiki, who were getting their shit pushed in by the low Kage


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s hilarious how these simps still ignorantly rank adult Naruto and Sasuke over their teen 6Paths selves, willful ignorance must be bliss.


Imagine seeing Kishimoto, Ikemoto and Kodachi respectively and collectively doing everything in their power to emphasize and illustrate how much weaker Naruto and Sasuke have gotten since Vote 2, only for dumbass fans to go “nah, they’ve gotten stronger” 


And then those same dumbass fans refuse to acknowledge the nerfs JJ Madara received lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Perfect Susano (Sep 18, 2020)

Maybe Isshiki will show something in the future that puts him on Madara's level feat wise. As of now he has no counter to Limbo or the God Tree.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 18, 2020)

Gejutsu GG

Limbo GG

ST GG

Regeneration + immortality GG

Madara slaps


----------



## Lyren (Sep 18, 2020)

Madara should low diff or so by feats
He is superior to adult Naruto and Sasuke so Ishikki has nothing over him even by portrayal
Ishikki have also no answer to Limbo (and will be slayed by Sakura against whom Madara should win more times then not )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omote (Sep 18, 2020)

The smell of sweet powercreep is in the air, and even garbage like Boruto understands the need for Shounen to have bigger and better villains

I'm proud to finally declare Rikudo Madara as apart of the fodder tier 

Sorry Founder fanboys, maybe you can share some drinks with the Itachi and Sannin fanboys


----------



## sabre320 (Sep 18, 2020)

Jigen roflstomped adult sasuke and naruto while barely using any jutsu and a body handicap while they used their avatars which he treated like paper[dude kicked sasuke out of perfect sussano casually] while madara was getting overwhelmed and fleed from naruto and sasuke who were far from going all out, these two went on to perform well[more naruto really] against a being far above juubidara as stated on panel ...Iishiki is far superior to said jigen and has no handicaps.

He literally babyshaked the duo while they were far stronger then in their teens, not even kaguya nearly replicated this level of performance or dominance against the duo and he isnt even trying.

At best juubidara would have stats equal to sasuke[very optimistic considering sasukes feats against madara] without the time space jutsu and iishiki plain pimp slapped him like he was a child, without even trying. Madara who was physically inferior to teen naruto who devealoped so much that even his bsm performed feats that shit on juubito, madara would get mauled he wont even know what hit him considering iishikis stat advantage and shrinking. Once he is done he drops his ass into the teapot or a pocket dimension to act as a vessel or chakra supply.

Like even jigen in v1 can literally low diff madara and bfr his ass in v1 by feats as he accomplished against a far stronger version of rsm naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Sep 18, 2020)

Madara stomps


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 18, 2020)

This is silly...Madara curbStomps Isshiki.

 People Talking about Isshiki Stomping Adult Naruto and Sasuke...also forget Jigen was also Stomping Naruto and Sasuke.

So...what is the difference? Isn't Isshiki  suppose to be much stronger then His Jigen form? Isshiki is bloodlust and still hasn't Kill anyone of them yet.


People in the thread hasn't even made any Key difference from Jigen Vs Adult Naruto and Sasuke fight and the Isshiki Vs Adult Naruto and sasuke fight.

 People need to stop Reaching...Naruto and Sasuke as Teens are leagues Weaker than  JJ Madara.




Madara gained Six path Powers+Rinnegan+ SM which gives a 10 x Boost to his powers



Sasuke Gained Six path Powers by using Hashirama's Cells Just like Madara+Has 1 Rinnegan.

Teen Rinnegan Sasuke was in No way Shape or Form a Match for Sage Mode Rinnegan Madara Let alone JJ Madara. They both Awakened Rinnegan the Same way using Hashirama's cells.  


Naruto admitted he was Weaker than JJ Madara, Even though Naruto Held Back immensely against  Sasuke...Sasuke Admitted that He can Kill Naruto if he  keeps fighting Defensively


Alive Rinnegan Sage mode Madara is at least 10 x Greater than Teen Rinnegan Sasuke.


----------



## ARGUS (Sep 18, 2020)

If isshiki can’t see or sense limbo 
Then I struggle to see how he wins especially if limbo can use madaras jutsus 
CST is also a possible one shot as isshiki can’t anticipate it nor would he rank it 

if however isshiki can see or sense limbo then he would win 
At this point he is laughably above adult naruto and sasuke physically so limbos get abused and with sukuna hikuna (SH) there he can counter everything madara throws ar him


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

Isshiki fodderstomps this overrated clown.



Funny how the only guys who said Madara wins in this thread so far are Madara fanboys.



As expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Limbo got walled by 4 clones from naruto and he can make 2,000
> 
> Sasuke can also make like 8 casually now
> 
> ...


Wait a minute.

Back when Sasuke was shielding Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi from IT light... weren’t Madara’s Limbo outside ?

Weren’t they trying to damage Susano’o ?

If they were, don’t tell me 4 clones with supposedly almost equal ability to Madara couldn’t do shit to Sasuke’s PS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> Back when Sasuke was shielding Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi from IT light... weren’t Madara’s Limbo outside ?
> 
> ...



Lmfao Exposed yourself, you don’t know shit about the manga


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao Exposed yourself, you don’t know shit about the manga



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Link Removed*




“Plus, his shadows are outside too...”


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now show me where they were “trying to damage Susano’o”


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Now show me where they were “trying to damage Susano’o”


Idk fam, just asking a simple question.



> Weren’t they trying to damage Susano’o ?





> *If* they were.





Limbo are supposed to be invisible too, so you can’t know it they’re trying to do something.

Maybe YOU can see them ?



If they were trying and there were 4 of ‘em, then Limbo weak AF. Couldn’t do shit to PS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabre320 (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Idk fam, just asking a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Limbo honestly isnt that impressive once you enter godtiers who can sense or see them, they failed to show any ninjutsu, couldnt even manifest guodamas,must return to madara after a dozen or so minutes and were stalemated by one rsm shadowclone each while naruto can make the same number of kurama avatars goodluck limbosor a thousand of said clones. Lol at limbo which is a stat duplicate of madara who is inferior to naruto physically does anything to the duos avatars.

Its main hax is its absolute effectiveness against shinobis below demi god tier, as they cant be percieved and thus nigh impossible to defend against.


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Idk fam, just asking a simple question.


Which is why you don’t know shit about the manga and thusly exposed yourself, as I initially stated.




> Limbo are supposed to be invisible too, so you can’t know it they’re trying to do something.


So you create a fictitious scenario where the Limbo clones do attack Sasuke’s Susanoo just to prove your desperation? Wouldn’t be any worse than the BS @WorldsStrongest and @Mar55 came up with so go wild lmfao.




> Maybe YOU can see them ?



I can, when they’re showed on panel.




> If they were trying and there were 4 of ‘em, then Limbo weak AF. Couldn’t do shit to PS.


Good thing we don’t have to worry about that though, am I right?


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> So you create a fictitious scenario where the Limbo clones do attack Sasuke’s Susanoo just to prove your desperation? Wouldn’t be any worse than the BS @WorldsStrongest and @Mar55 came up with so, go wild lmfao.


Where did I assert that they were attacking it ?

You can’t prove the Limbo weren’t attacking PS either.



I just asked a simple question even saying *if* they were trying to damage Susano’o, but I guess you got too rustled at me saying Madara is an overrated clown, but guess what...

... that’s an L for your reading comprehension kiddo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> Limbo honestly isnt that impressive once you enter godtiers who can sense or see them, they failed to show any ninjutsu, couldnt even manifest guodamas,must return to madara after a dozen or so minutes and were stalemated by one rsm shadowclone each


Sasuke saw them and was incapable of handling literally even one of them lmfao. Dude’s crutch was literally Naruto. And Naruto’s RSM clones used RSM amped rasengan & taijutsu to battle the Limbos, yet still couldn’t even remotely damage them. And Madara literally called them a “sideshow” thusly treating them as if they were a game not to be taken seriously. Big oof on your part
  



> while naruto can make the same number of kurama avatars goodluck limbosor a thousand of said clones.


Then Madara makes Wood clones or shadow clones, lmfao another hard yikes.


Or the Limbos make their Limbo clones if they truly can use his abilities 



> Lol at limbo which is a stat duplicate of madara who is inferior to naruto physically does anything to the duos avatars.


Try-hard Naruto couldn’t remotely damage Limbos, yet you deluded yourself into believing that. 




> Its main hax is its absolute effctiveness against shinobis below demi god tier, as they cant be percieved and thus nigh impossible to defend against.


If you consider Isshiki god tier, then you’ve already destroyed your own argument lmfao

Fat ass collection of Ls you’ve accumulated in such a short time.


----------



## Kawaki 77 (Sep 19, 2020)

But wait, Isshiki brands him with a Karma seal (vessel)  like Momoshiki would have if Naruto himself were the one to defeat him as stated by kara in the manga people often forget about that pretty much main otsutsuki's have shown the ability while the other's haven't.


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Where did I assert that they were attacking it ?


Literally in your follow-up comment lmfao



> You can’t prove the Limbo weren’t attacking PS either.


Why would I need to prove the Limbo clones weren’t attacking PS when responding to you if you weren’t initially arguing that the Limbo clones were attacking Sasuke’s PS?

So since you want me to prove they weren’t attacking PS, you confirm that your argument was the opposite of mine.
 


> I just asked a simple question even saying *if* they were trying to damage Susano’o, but I guess you got too rustled at me saying Madara is an overrated clown, but guess what...
> 
> ... that’s an L for your reading comprehension kiddo.



 Keep the L fam, there’s a no return policy here.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Literally in your follow-up comment lmfao


Keep proving you can’t read for shit.





> Why would I need to prove the Limbo clones weren’t attacking PS when responding to you if you weren’t initially arguing that the Limbo clones were attacking Sasuke’s PS?
> 
> So since you want me to prove they weren’t attacking PS, you confirm that your argument was the opposite of mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Keep proving you can’t read for shit.



Ironic considering your inability to read the very chapter you went back to pull a scan from is what ended up crucifying you.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Ironic considering your inability to read the very chapter you went back to pull a scan from is what ended up crucifying you.


Sure.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 19, 2020)

Sole thing Madara has going for him is Mugen Tsukuyomi; Isshiki can't see Limbo either but they physically aren't a threat to him.

If Isshiki's uber eye grants immunity then he bodies Madara and makes it look easy.

A Naruto & Sasuke who were still getting used to their powers required Madara to run away and retrieve his second eye. Even when Madara had all three eyes, Naruto and Sasuke were doing alright against him all things considered.


----------



## The Great One (Sep 19, 2020)

NBD is becoming a Fucking circus at this point.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Wouldn’t be any worse than the BS @WorldsStrongest and @Mar55 came up with so go wild lmfao.


Damn, you really be popular in this bitch and don’t even know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

Mar55 said:


> Damn, you really be popular in this bitch and don’t even know it.



Well you do become well-known when you’re constantly called out for your lies, though not popular. But do enjoy the infamy.


----------



## kayz (Sep 19, 2020)

Kyu said:


> Sole thing Madara has going for him is Mugen Tsukuyomi; Isshiki can't see Limbo either but they physically aren't a threat to him.
> 
> If Isshiki's uber eye grants immunity then he bodies Madara and makes it look easy.
> 
> A Naruto & Sasuke who were still getting used to their powers required Madara to run away and retrieve his second eye. Even when Madara had all three eyes, Naruto and Sasuke were doing alright against him all things considered.


Considering Madara needs the moon for IT, that's nullified. Isshiki won't even let him activate it.


----------



## kayz (Sep 19, 2020)

Isshiki beats this clown down.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Ironic considering your inability to read the very chapter you went back to pull a scan from is what ended up crucifying you.



The neg diff

OT: The same Isshiti who couldn't even kill KK or stop him from escaping. The same Isshiti who couldn't react to Burrito. The same KK who got negged by pre-fruit Kaguya. Yep, he can survive one limbo breaking his neck from thw one who was approaching JJ Hags's power and going for Kaguya's.


----------



## Shinigami91 (Sep 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> The neg diff
> 
> OT: The same Isshiti who couldn't even kill KK or stop him from escaping. The same Isshiti who couldn't react to Burrito. The same KK who got negged by pre-fruit Kaguya. Yep, he can survive one limbo breaking his neck from thw one who was approaching JJ Hags's power and going for Kaguya's.


The same madara that couldent kill teen naruto and sasuke, while Isshiki was out stomping on their adult versions.
KK stalled Isshiki by using real fire from a  mountain on fire, once Isshiki got rid of jigen, he instantly no diffed him.
the boruto situation is wrong and you know it, Isshiki was mocking naruto and sasuke, and when boruto jumped on the blade, Isshiki stopped, becaude he can't kill boruto for some reason. (Likley its a clan rule), so don't take the situation out of context


----------



## dergeist (Sep 19, 2020)

Shinigami91 said:


> The same madara that couldent kill teen naruto and sasuke, while Isshiki was out stomping on their adult versions.
> KK stalled Isshiki by using real fire from a  mountain on fire, once Isshiki got rid of jigen, he instantly no diffed him.
> the boruto situation is wrong and you know it, Isshiki was mocking naruto and sasuke, and when boruto jumped on the blade, Isshiki stopped, becaude he can't kill boruto for some reason. (Likley its a clan rule), so don't take the situation out of context



Another alt comes out of hiding.

Teen RSM Naruto and Sasuke juiced up on Hogaromo's seals + Madarabnot trying to kill them or using the paths to negate their entire arsenal. Then Kishimoto makes him go serious and takes him out with Deus ex machina. You mean their adult versions one of who was jobbing to Kinshiki that was getting stomped by low kage Kurotsuchi and Chojuro. The point was that Isshiti was too slow to deal with KK or take him out before he teleported away. Yeah, he couldn't kill Boruto, or negate his portal jutsu even though he and and Kaguya fought and Base Kaguya stomped his ass. Where was the "clan rule" then


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Another alt comes out of hiding.
> 
> Teen RSM Naruto and Sasuke juiced up on Hogaromo's seals + Madarabnot trying to kill them or using the paths to negate their entire arsenal. Then Kishimoto makes him go serious and takes him out with Deus ex machina. You mean their adult versions one of who was jobbing to Kinshiki that was getting stomped by low kage Kurotsuchi and Chojuro. The point was that Isshiti was too slow to deal with KK or take him out before he teleported away. Yeah, he couldn't kill Boruto, or negate his portal jutsu even though he and and Kaguya fought and Base Kaguya stomped his ass. Where was the "clan rule" then



 That neg diff solo


----------



## Shinigami91 (Sep 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Another alt comes out of hiding.
> 
> Teen RSM Naruto and Sasuke juiced up on Hogaromo's seals + Madarabnot trying to kill them or using the paths to negate their entire arsenal. Then Kishimoto makes him go serious and takes him out with Deus ex machina. You mean their adult versions one of who was jobbing to Kinshiki that was getting stomped by low kage Kurotsuchi and Chojuro. The point was that Isshiti was too slow to deal with KK or take him out before he teleported away. Yeah, he couldn't kill Boruto, or negate his portal jutsu even though he and and Kaguya fought and Base Kaguya stomped his ass. Where was the "clan rule" then


FYI, hag's seal is used for the mega chibaku tensei against kaguya, it dosent have anything with their powers, they jobbed sgainst kinshiki, and then stomped fused momo while they were at low power, so what's your point?
And no, boruto said that Ishhiki could have stabbed him, but he didn't want to for some reason, stop lying.
The clan rule was a speculation on my part, and i said so. And kaguya betrayed him and stealth attacked him, they did not fight at all, again, stop ommiting certin things that go against your points.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 19, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> That neg diff solo


----------



## Shinigami91 (Sep 19, 2020)

And alt? Really? Nobody would creat an account two years ago just to do this, try again


----------



## dergeist (Sep 19, 2020)

Shinigami91 said:


> FYI, hag's seal is used for the mega chibaku tensei against kaguya, it dosent have anything with their powers, they jobbed sgainst kinshiki, and then stomped fused momo while they were at low power, so what's your point?
> And no, boruto said that Ishhiki could have stabbed him, but he didn't want to for some reason, stop lying.
> The clan rule was a speculation on my part, and i said so. And kaguya betrayed him and stealth attacked him, they did not fight at all, again, stop ommiting certin things that go against your points.



Nonsense and more nonsense, it contains senjutsu chakra it is what allowed Naruto to heal guy sensei. And it is what generated black chidori. It is the amp, upon the other amp the received. In otherworld they have senjutsu running through them upon senjutsu. However, that wasn't the only point I raised.

Who said they jobbed against Kinshiki and stomled Momoshiki while on low power? They're been reduced to fodders, which was my point. 

You and the point seem to be world's apart. The point was Isshiti's reactions and speed are sub par. The fact he couldn't react to Gremlinruto and cancel the transportation, the fact he couldn't stop KK casting the jitsu and reverse summojng disappearing. Yet he's stomping Naruro and Sasuke shows further how badly they've been scaled down to Jobber tier. The fact Kinshiki didn't because of some "Otsutsuki rule" is nonsense since he and Kaguya fought. There was no sneak attack since pre-fruit Kaguya left him on the verge of death with near zero chakra. That could only happen after a battle unless he suddenly ran out of chakra

Now put the alt away and use you're real account. 



Shinigami91 said:


> And alt? Really? Nobody would creat an account two years ago just to do this, try again



Sure they wouldn't


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2020)

Roundhouse kicks are not gonna take madara down... so wtf can ishikki do to madara Please tell me? Madara is kaguya's vessel ffs, he's not getting "BRF'd" because Yomitsu Hirasaka. With the 3rd eye he's not gonna get trapped anywhere lol. He literally has as much chakra as he wants and the pioneering Doujutsu dubbed as "the perfect doujutsu".

What does ishikki do? He gets negged by limbo, is what.


----------



## Shinigami91 (Sep 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Nonsense and more nonsense, it contains senjutsu chakra it is what allowed Naruto to heal guy sensei. And it is what generated black chidori. It is the amp, upon the other amp the received. In otherworld they have senjutsu running through them upon senjutsu. However, that wasn't the only point I raised.


i don't remember this in the manga, do you have scans? All i remember is that the seals were for sealing Kaguya, and i belive Sasuke used the black chidori in vote?



dergeist said:


> You mean their adult versions one of who was jobbing to Kinshiki


you said sasuke was jobbing against kinshiki, and i said they then stomped fused momo.


dergeist said:


> You and the point seem to be world's apart. The point was Isshiti's reactions and speed are sub par. The fact he couldn't react to Gremlinruto and cancel the transportation, the fact he couldn't stop KK casting the jitsu and reverse summojng disappearing. Yet he's stomping Naruro and Sasuke shows further how badly they've been scaled down to Jobber tier. The fact Kinshiki didn't because of some "Otsutsuki rule" is nonsense since he and Kaguya fought. There was no sneak attack since pre-fruit Kaguya left him on the verge of death with near zero chakra. That could only happen after a battle unless he suddenly ran out of chakra


good point on those, though i belive boruto suprised him on the karma teleportation? and how did isshiki react to Boruto runnng full speed at him to save his father?




dergeist said:


> Now put the alt away and use you're real account.


once i have an alt, i'll put it away, what will it take to convince you that i'm not an alt?



dergeist said:


> Sure they wouldn't


glad we agree


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 19, 2020)

Shinigami91 said:


> FYI, hag's seal is used for the mega chibaku tensei against kaguya, it dosent have anything with their powers, they jobbed sgainst kinshiki, and then stomped fused momo while they were at low power, so what's your point?
> And no, boruto said that Ishhiki could have stabbed him, but he didn't want to for some reason, stop lying.
> The clan rule was a speculation on my part, and i said so. And kaguya betrayed him and stealth attacked him, they did not fight at all, again, stop ommiting certin things that go against your points.




.....Jigen was already stomping Adult Naruto and Adult sasuke.   Isshiki is bloodLust and still hasn't instantly killed  Adult Naruto and Adult Sasuke. What is the difference from Isshiki Stomping adult Naruto and Sasuke and Isshiki stomping adult Naruto and sasuke? 



Madara wasn't trying to Kill  Naruto and sasuke His first Move was Shadow Style Lightning Dispatch to capture Naruto and sasuke.  While Isshiki is trying to kill them. 

Madara stomped Isshiki their is no difference in power from Issshiki and Jigen.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 19, 2020)

Shinigami91 said:


> i don't remember this in the manga, do you have scans? All i remember is that the seals were for sealing Kaguya, and i belive Sasuke used the black chidori in vote?



Read the manga and no the seals were for Madara. Sasuke used BC when he confirmed that only senjutsu works on Limbo. And the databook confirms the six paths CT is senjutsu.




> you said sasuke was jobbing against kinshiki, and i said they then stomped fused momo.



Correct Jobbing to Kinshiki, who was getting stomped by low Kage. Yet stomled fused Momo, which shows the power level is very low.



> good point on those, though i belive boruto suprised him on the karma teleportation? and how did isshiki react to Boruto runnng full speed at him to save his father?



Yes, but shrinking is instant, so I disagree. I do remember Isshiki being so slow that he couldn't stap Sasuke before Boruto ran over to xover Sasuke. The point is Isshiki is slow and him dealing with beefed jobbers isn't really a feat.





> nce i have an alt, i'll put it away, what will it take to convince you that i'm not an alt?
> 
> 
> glad we agree



If you say, so.


----------



## Shinigami91 (Sep 19, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> Madara wasn't trying to Kill Naruto and sasuke His first Move was Shadow Style Lightning Dispatch to capture Naruto and sasuke. While Isshiki is trying to kill them.


he was enjoying himself, yet was still trying to kill them, just like isshiki and jigen, difference is, they couldn't fight back against isshiki


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 19, 2020)

Shinigami91 said:


> he was enjoying himself, yet was still trying to kill them, just like isshiki and jigen, difference is, they couldn't fight back against isshiki




nice Head Canon. He is in a hurry to Mark Kawaki, which is why he came to the Leaf in the first place to get his vessel back. 

Madara is Kaguya's vessel, the Ten tails is Kaguya which Madara absorbed.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> lMadara is kaguya's vessel ffs, he's not getting "BRF'd" because Yomitsu Hirasaka.


Again with that fan-fic BS.


----------



## blk (Sep 19, 2020)

The amount of abilities that people give Madara, that he has never shown, for him to have a chance at winning


----------



## Shinigami91 (Sep 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Read the manga and no the seals were for Madara. Sasuke used BC when he confirmed that only senjutsu works on Limbo. And the databook confirms the six paths CT is senjutsu.


Yes, they were for madara, but then he got backstabbed and transformed into kaguya, so they used it on her instead, only senjutsu and taijutsu works on any ten tails jin so i guess you are correct.



dergeist said:


> Yes, but shrinking is instant, so I disagree. I do remember Isshiki being so slow that he couldn't stap Sasuke before Boruto ran over to xover Sasuke. The point is Isshiki is slow and him dealing with beefed jobbers isn't really a feat.


i don't understand your point here, what does stopping sasuke have to do with Boruto running over to protect him?




MYGod000 said:


> nice Head Canon. He is in a hurry to Mark Kawaki, which is why he came to the Leaf in the first place to get his vessel back.


Forgot about that, thank you


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

blk said:


> The amount of abilities that people give Madara, that he has never shown, for him to have a chance at winning


A proof they know he’s worth shit these days, whether they want to admit it or not. 

Them giving him new abilities is proof deep down they know he’s obsolete.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 19, 2020)

Shinigami91 said:


> Yes, they were for madara, but then he got backstabbed and transformed into kaguya, so they used it on her instead, only senjutsu and taijutsu works on any ten tails jin so i guess you are correct.



At least that part is done.




> i don't understand your point here, what does stopping sasuke have to do with Boruto running over to protect him?



So many mistakes, I should proof read

Isshiti wanted to kill Sasuke, so would've stabbed him instantly. The fact Burpruto intercepted shows how slow Isshiti is. Isshiti wasn't playing around he was full of killing intent.


----------



## Shinigami91 (Sep 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> At least that part is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mistakes of a novice debater, and thank you for explaining your points


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Again with that fan-fic BS.


no, fanfic would be making up abilities without correlation..

We know kaguya's incredible S/T jutsus dwell from the eye. We've seen the eye's ability, and we Know Madara possess the eye. The only jutsu that's explictly stated to be *"a jutsu only kaguya can use"* is _amenominaka _because of the sheer amount of chakra required right?? Literally the difference between Madara and kaguya. Yomitsu was never put in the same league, making it an accessible to madara. It's like Izanagi and Kamui, both sharingan abilities but some are more chakra taxing than others.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> no, fanfic would be making up abilities without correlation..
> 
> We know kaguya's incredible S/T jutsus dwell from the eye. We've seen the eye's ability, and we Know Madara possess the eye. The only jutsu that's explictly stated to be *"a jutsu only kaguya can use"* is _amenominaka _because of the sheer amount of chakra required. Yomitsu was never put in the same league


Y’know what’s funny and messed up in your logic ?

You use the name ‘Yomotsu Hirasaka’, which was obtained from the data-book and same data-book doesn’t label Yomotsu Hirasaka as a jutsu of Kaguya’s third eye Rinnegan. How ironic to say the least.

Travelling b/w dimension is something Ōtsutsuki can perform, whether or not they have the Rinnegan. Isshiki & Kinshiki are proof of that. It’s also unknown whether Momo’s spacetime ninjutsu originates from his Rinnegan or not.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Y’know what’s funny and messed up in your logic ?
> 
> You use the name ‘Yomotsu Hirasaka’, which was obtained from the data-book and same data-book doesn’t label Yomotsu Hirasaka as a jutsu of Kaguya’s third eye Rinnegan. How ironic to say the least.
> 
> Travelling b/w dimension is something Ōtsutsuki can perform, whether or not they have the Rinnegan. Isshiki & Kinshiki are proof of that. It’s also unknown whether Momo’s spacetime ninjutsu originates from his Rinnegan or not.



Amenominaka being singled out specifically stating "making it  a jutsu only kaguya can use" holds a lot more weight than not being listed/labeled in the DB as such considering DB omitted quite a few things. Not to mention they are both kekkei-mora techniques... just a matter of chakra brackets.

Madara is an ototsuki...He looks just like Hagoromo and other ototsuki's, no? He is kaguya's vessel, the vessel that was said to be on Hagoromo's level and reaching for greater heights.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Amenominaka being singled out specifically stating "only a jutsu kaguya can use" holds a lot more weight than not being listed/labeled in the DB as such considering DB omitted quite a few things. Not to mention they are both kekkei-mora techniques... just a matter of chakra brackets.
> 
> Madara is an ototsuki...


Not just that, but simply reading correctly from the manga should be enough.

Generally when a jutsu is used through an eye, there is a sound effect and there is focus on the eye.

When Madara used IT, there was the *FLASH* SFX, when Kaguya uses Amenominaka, there’s the *FLASH* SFX. It’s just like you see *SHKEEN* most of the time when a Rinnegan [Ameno & Limbo for instance, not sure about Six Paths tho] or (Mangekyō) Sharingan ability is used.

However, no such effect was observed when Kaguya was opening portals. No focus on the eye and no SFX to support the theory it is an eye power.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 19, 2020)

is somebody in here acting like Urashiki's bullshit makes any sense or can be used as evidence?


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Not just that, but simply reading correctly from the manga should be enough.
> 
> Generally when a jutsu is used through an eye, there is a sound effect and there is focus on the eye.
> 
> ...


And I understand where you're coming from. But there are a number of factors here. The eye and the shinjuu go hand in hand. The eye, as per databook was awakened only after she ate the fruit and became one with the tree. So even World of trees is an ability of the 3rd eye but there's no focus on the eye..Kaguya's jutsu are blend, it's all kekkei mora (combination of all elements, bloodlines etc). If he could use 2 of kaguya's jutsu, he can use a third (that's not amenominaka)...

 Not to mention we saw urashiki use a _very_ similar S/T jutsu to Yomitsu H with the rinnei sharingan which further supports the theory.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> is somebody in here acting like Urashiki's bullshit makes any sense or can be used as evidence?


You're describing ototsuki in general. But it is what it is fam.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 19, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> Madara wasn't trying to Kill Naruto


*Link Removed* 
That’s not Madara trying to cut Naruto’s head off?

Weird, looks like him.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> You're describing ototsuki in general. But it is what it is fam.



Kishi's Otsutsuki > Ike's Otsutsuki > anime team's Otsutsuki

therefore, YH is not a Rinne Sharingan ability


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> And I understand where you're coming from. But there are a number of factors here. The eye and the shinjuu go hand in hand. The eye, as per databook was awakened only after she ate the fruit and became one with the tree. So even World of trees is an ability of the 3rd eye but there's no focus on the eye..Kaguya's jutsu are blend, it's all kekkei mora (combination of all elements, bloodlines etc). If he could use 2 of kaguya's jutsu, he can use a third (that's not amenominaka)...
> 
> Not to mention we saw urashiki use a _very_ similar S/T jutsu to Yomitsu H with the rinnei sharingan which further supports the theory.


Urashiki also used that portal ability without it, like when he invaded the train to steal chakra from Gaara. Besides, when Urashiki later used it with his Rinnegan, there’s a corresponding sound effect and focus on his eye, whereas it’s not the case with Kaguya’s Rinnegan.

The problem here is that if you want to give Yomotsu Hirasaka to Madara, you’d also have to give him each and every other one of Kaguya’s abilities, which is not feasible.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> no, fanfic would be making up abilities without correlation..
> 
> We know kaguya's incredible S/T jutsus dwell from the eye. We've seen the eye's ability, and we Know Madara possess the eye. The only jutsu that's explictly stated to be *"a jutsu only kaguya can use"* is _amenominaka _because of the sheer amount of chakra required right?? Literally the difference between Madara and kaguya. Yomitsu was never put in the same league, making it an accessible to madara. It's like Izanagi and Kamui, both sharingan abilities but some are more chakra taxing than others.



Nice, looks like my ninja @Altiora Night be punching above his weight class

And getting his ass handed to him again


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Nice, looks like my ninja @Altiora Night be punching above his weight class
> 
> And getting his ass handed to him again


K.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Urashiki also used that portal ability without it, like when he invaded the train to steal chakra from Gaara. Besides, when Urashiki later used it with his Rinnegan, there’s a corresponding sound effect and focus on his eye, whereas it’s not the case with Kaguya’s Rinnegan.
> 
> The problem here is that if you want to give Yomotsu Hirasaka to Madara, you’d also have to give him each and every other one of Kaguya’s abilities, which is not feasible.


Anime already made it clear it was an eye technique. They don't need to constantly show the eye to make a point..

Second, YH was stated to be the pioneering S/T ninjutsu. And the eye was said to be the progenitor/pioneer of chakra. 1 +1 = 2

The other techniques are iffy for a number of reasons but well within his _potential _since kaguya and madara share the same body, posses kekkei mora...there is no limit.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Anime already made it clear it was an eye technique. They don't need to constantly show the eye to make a point..
> 
> Second, YH was stated to be the pioneering S/T ninjutsu. And the eye was said to be the progenitor/pioneer of chakra. 1 +1 = 2
> 
> The other techniques are iffy for a number of reasons but well within his _potential _since kaguya and madara share the same body, posses kekkei mora...there is no limit.


But as said again, whilst there was focus on the eye for Urashiki and accompanied by a sound effect, it *wasn’t* the case for Kaguya.

Not only does the DB not classify it as a dōjutsu, but the manga gave no indications it’s one either.

As a result, the burden of proof is PRETTY big when it comes to proving YH is a dōjutsu.

I mean, speculation is fine; we all speculate, but in a battle-dome thread such as this one, we can’t ascertain Madara can use YH not only due to the aforementioned reasons/factors, but also because he hasn’t actually shown use of the ability either.


----------



## Danisor (Sep 19, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Imagine comparing 1 Rinnegan Madara to Rinnesharingan Madara when Kishi tried making it clear there's a huge gap


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2020)

madara negs borutoverse while sleeping


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 19, 2020)

Havent seen a single counterargument for Madara getting BFRd yet


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Havent seen a single counterargument for Madara getting BFRd yet


Madara blitzoneshots Ishiki before last one realized why he got decapitated.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 19, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Madara blitzoneshots Ishiki before last one realized why he got decapitated.


Madara is doing no such thing if Naruto and Sasuke, who are both faster and stronger than Madara, got slapped


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 19, 2020)

Madara gets BFR’d like Naruto almost was, GG.

If not, he gets shrunken and stored in frozen time.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 19, 2020)

Mar55 said:


> Madara gets BFR’d like Naruto almost was, GG.
> 
> If not, he gets shrunken and stored in frozen time.


Naruto WAS BFRd

Only reason he wasnt totally fucked was because Sasuke showed up to bail him out and then Boruto and Kawaki did the same a second time

Aside from that, Naruto ate a fat BFR L

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> if Naruto and Sasuke, who are both faster and stronger than Madara, got slapped


1st of all, not even prime fate bros are as fast as 2 rn juubi mads, he soared to stratosphere before naruto and sasuke got back up and then it took 2 decades for sasuke to catch up
Second, prime fate bros never met isshiki, sasuke would just look in isshiki's eyess and wins. In boruto, sasuke forgot how to use genjutsu lol.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 19, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto WAS BFRd
> 
> Only reason he wasnt totally fucked was because Sasuke showed up to bail him out and then Boruto and Kawaki did the same a second time
> 
> Aside from that, Naruto ate a fat BFR L


I know, I only said almost because of Sasuke’s intervention. Which, as you mentioned, didn’t even prevent anything.


Madara has no such luck, given everyone hates that man. Even if he did have a teammate that could travel between dimensions, they probably wouldn’t save him regardless.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 19, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> 1st of all, not even prime fate bros are as fast as 2 rn juubi mads


1st of all, Sasukes been faster than Post Shinju Madara since he was a Rikudo Virgin who could barely use his fucking powers 

Narutos even faster than Sasuke

Both have gotten wildly faster and stronger since fighting Madara

They dump on him in stats, zero question. Their feats are worlds better.


The Overvoid said:


> Second, prime fate bros never met isshiki


They are currently fighting him right now

You have no idea what youre talking about


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2020)

how come my thread got locked, but this one is still running? 
@FlamingRain explain yourself


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Havent seen a single counterargument for Madara getting BFRd yet


Limbo swap is a thing you know


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 20, 2020)

@Soldierofficial @King789 Either of you trolls wanna counter what I said or just rate and run?


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

Madara can just stand there and isshiki can't kill him, rods are useless, taijutsu is useless, Immortality negs all that. 

Bfr is not working on a juubi jin with rinnesharingan. Madara should be able to use a portal technique for a number of reasons like the fact that;

> he has the rinnesharingan which kaguya uses to travel through dimension

> stated in the db that only kaguya could shift dimensions so it actually hints her other s/t ability (yomotsu hirasaka) is not an exclusive technique

> sasuke with a watered down rinnesharingan could use such a technique

> urashiki with the same doujutsu could use such a technique.

> basically every tomoed rinnegan user used said technique.

> madara has more than enough chakra for that

> madara used 2 of kaguya's rinnesharingan moves back to back

Every single evidence in the manga proves madara could use kaguya's s/t time ability, but considering its an ability that the naruto/isshiki wankers don't want madara to have, they are all in denial, having no statement or evidence to counter they resort to calling it fanfic feat because they have no counters 

We aint having that though,

ISSHIKI GETS STOMPED


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 20, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Limbo swap is a thing you know


Limbo swap several dozen feet then jump back through a portal that hes been kicked through with RSM BM avatar busting strength?

Not likely 

Not to mention even if he can pull it off...He can do it 4 times tops and Jigen can spam portals 

So again I reiterate


WorldsStrongest said:


> Havent seen a single counterargument for Madara getting BFRd yet


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Limbo swap several dozen feet then jump back through a portal that hes been kicked through with RSM BM avatar busting strength?
> 
> Not likely
> 
> ...



You blinded by your biased view thats why...


----------



## Soldierofficial (Sep 20, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> @Soldierofficial @King789 Either of you trolls wanna counter what I said or just rate and run?


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> You blinded by your biased view thats why...


This is cheap.

Considering @WorldsStrongest -- and not just him -- isn't known to be a big fan of Boruto-related stuff yet agrees that Isshiki stomps Madara. You don't have to like or dislike the content to realize/understand this.

In turn, go look at who argue in favor of Madara in this thread.

Yeah, right. Madara fans mostly.

So...

Right back at you champ.



> You *blinded by your biased view* thats why...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Madara can just stand there and isshiki can't kill him


Doesnt need to kill him

He can drain him dry or BFR his ass


uchihakil said:


> rods are useless


Rods are not useless

Rods drained Naruto and Sasuke, both dudes with reserves comparable to if not greater than Madaras own, in the span of a small skirmish

Try again 


uchihakil said:


> taijutsu is useless


Taijutsu was far from useless against Kaguya and that was in the hands of people way weaker than isshiki

RSM amped Kurama avatar oneshotting physical strength is far from fucking useless against fodder as Madara who cant even overpower Narutos KBs 1 on 1 in taijutsu 


uchihakil said:


> Bfr is not working on a juubi jin with rinnesharingan.


And now we devolve into the fanfiction segment of the Madara stans post

Predictable to the point of inevitability really, cuz lord knows theyve got nothing if they restrict themselves to canon information 


uchihakil said:


> Madara should be able to use a portal technique


No

No he shouldnt

And Ive slapped you on this topic before

Madara has no fucking idea how to use his 3rd Eye AND all of the ST techniques Kaguya used with it are stated in the Databooks to be Kekkei Moras UNIQUE TO HER 

The idea that Madara has a ST technique is utter fanfiction

Not to mention, Rinnegan come with unique capabilities between users anyway...Sasuke doesnt have Limbo like Madara does, same shit with Madara not having a ST technique either with his own eyes or the 3rd one

Not even Hagoromo, another user of the 3rd eye, is stated to be able to use ST jutsu

troll harder plz


uchihakil said:


> > he has the rinnesharingan which kaguya uses to travel through dimension





uchihakil said:


> > stated in the db that only kaguya could shift dimensions so it actually hints her other s/t ability (yomotsu hirasaka) *is not an exclusive technique*


Negged all of this above

lol at bold btw

Its classified as a Kekkei Mora and unique to her

Flat out stated in the guides

There is no "hint" of it not being exclusive, EVERYTHING points to it being exclusive


uchihakil said:


> > sasuke with a watered down rinnesharingan could use such a technique


Sasuke also doesnt have a Rinnesharingan...He just has Rinnegan. Get out of 2014 plz.

And Sasukes "watered down" Rinnegan that has feats on par with Madaras 3rd fucking Eye 

When it negged his use of Mugen 

This is not evidence to your point dude

Sasuke cant use Limbo despite his Rinnegan being >>> Madaras

Power scaling doesnt grant access to fucking arsenal...And Madara doesnt scale to Sasuke anyway, hes way weaker 


uchihakil said:


> > urashiki


Is filler

And also didnt have Rinnesharingan

So not a fucking point for you here either



uchihakil said:


> > basically every tomoed rinnegan user used said technique.


The other aliens dont use Rinnegan based S/T travel actually

As even the fuckers WITHOUT Rinnegan can do it

Like Isshiki for instance

So this is also not an argument

And again...Other Rinnegan users being capable of something doesnt mean Madara can do it


uchihakil said:


> > madara has more than enough chakra for that


If chakra was all one needed to ST travel then Naruto would have one 

ALSO not an argument

Its just non sequitur after non sequitur with you isnt it?


uchihakil said:


> > madara used 2 of kaguya's rinnesharingan moves back to back


Um

No

No he didnt

He used Mugen and thats it


uchihakil said:


> Every single evidence in the manga proves madara could use kaguya's s/t time ability


Literally nothing does actually

And in fact canon flat out states the opposite

Really not surprised the Madara stans are arguing against canon tho

Kind of your 9-5 


uchihakil said:


> t considering its an ability that the naruto/isshiki wankers don't want madara to have, they are all in denial, having no statement or evidence to counter they resort to calling it fanfic feat because they have no counters


Has nothing to do with not wanting Madara to have an ability

he blatantly never fucking used it and is never hinted at being capable of doing so...Stole Obitos eye to travel to Kamuiland ffs

Also....lol at bold...Again...Just keep pretending KKMs arent a thing...And ignore the DB entirely...Makes you look real good.


uchihakil said:


> We aint having that though,
> 
> ISSHIKI GETS STOMPED


If youre deluded af and wanna push your own conjecture over Madaras shit tier feats and the guides flat out telling us he cant do what you think he can...

Even then he still gets impregnated by Isshiki incapping him with rods, and chaining the fucker up like his own personal Juubi juicebox...hes already got one in canon


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> You blinded by your biased view thats why...


The man making fever dream tier delusion jumps in logic, directly ignoring stated canon in favor of his own conjecture, and refusing to admit his faves feats are garbage is telling me Im biased

Nice set btw homie


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Sep 20, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> @Soldierofficial @King789 Either of you trolls wanna counter what I said or just rate and run?


Ohh okay.
He can Limbo swap 4 times(You know cause the Maximum he showed was 4 clones).
So all he would be doing Is delaying the inevitable and it will only be a matter of time before he gets bfred in a cube or sent to Isshiki's pot.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Doesnt need to kill him
> 
> He can drain him dry or BFR his ass
> 
> ...



Then you further claim sasuke's tomoe rinnegan has the same feats as madara's rinnesharingan because he resisted IT?? Wtf kind of fallacious argument is that?? Thats like claiming hebi sassuke's sharingan is as strong as itachi's MS because he resisted tsukiyomi, whats next sasuke can cast IT? Just say it cuz thats the implication. Too biased to obvious manga facts. Its sad....


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> And then @Altiora Night Has the audacity to come up here and tell me you aint biased, not even willing to agree to certain facts *smh*.


Nah chief.

What I’m saying is that the bias is blatant, with Madara fanboys/apologists overrating their fave (as usual), with some even giving him abilities he’s never outright demonstrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Nah chief.
> 
> What I’m saying is that the bias is blatant, with Madara fanboys/apologists overrating their fave (as usual), with some even giving him abilities he’s never outright demonstrated.



The techniques given to madara that yall dont want mostly are PS and s/t portal both of which are within his capabilities, just because he did not use them does not mean he CAN'T use them when we are using the manga showings and db to justify our arguments.

Just cuz we don't nitpick shit doesn't mean we can't, madara is the friggin villain a complex one at that, the moment he reached full power he was taken out by plot, so obviously we will not see him use every single move he has, dude been spamming new jutsu's since he was summoned as an edo, he is versatile af, so yea we are not just turning a cheek to what he is also capable of doing.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

The MC's of a story have the time to display most shit in their arsenal cuz they have way more screentime than anyone, why yall can't see simple things like that.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasukes been faster than Post Shinju Madara


If you mean the moment where Sasuke splits Madara in 2, Madara didn't give 10 fucks about Sasuke splitting him, he's immortal and he knows such attack will never harm him (but funny how it would decimate a boruto's otsutsuki LOL).


WorldsStrongest said:


> They are currently fighting him right now


No, the prime versions are either the last or vote2/vs kaguya. Current versions are piece of shit.
Current *rinnegan* Sasuke vs *EMS* Mads: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


Current Naruto *with fox mode on* vs prime naruto *without fox mode on*: But ofc you won't accept feats and will continue wanking your own vision of manga.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

Exactly nitpicking like that ^^ could happen, but i don't even do that. We can downplay the fuck out of naruto and sasuke if we want with his fight with shin, delta, boruto saving naruto etc etc

I don't downplay to prove a point.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Exactly nitpicking like that ^^ could happen, but i don't even do that. We can downplay the fuck out of naruto and sasuke if we want with his fight with shin, delta, boruto saving naruto etc etc


Where do you see downplay? Only raw analytics with objective view on feats.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Where do you see downplay? Only raw analytics with objective view on feats.



When characters are not exactly the MC's of a show and are too strong, PIS/CIS usually kicks in to stop them from doing things they could, its the same argument these naruto wankers be using on madara. Because he had little screentime and about to lose hell on both fated bros, they nitpick and misinterprete feats.

Not your enemy here btw, you do you...


----------



## blk (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> If you mean the moment where Sasuke splits Madara in 2, you're genuinely retarded and you should visit a psychatrist.
> Madara didn't give 10 fucks about Sasuke splitting him, he's immortal and he knows such attack will never harm him (but funny how it would decimate a boruto's otsutsuki LOL).
> No, the prime versions are either the last or vote2/vs kaguya. Current versions are piece of shit.
> Current *rinnegan* Sasuke vs *EMS* Mads:
> ...



In the first scan Sasuke's slash was made inside Isshiki's enlarged sealing pot.
This explains why it did little damage. 

In the second scan Naruto was holding, was inside Konoha and had very close to him Boruto, Kawaki and Hima.
So this explains why had created an FRS with a small explosion. 

But even if these things weren't the case it really doesn't matter. 
We know, and it has been stated by the authors iirc, that Ikemoto likes to draw things on a smaller scale, focus on tactics and Taijutsu, etc.
The less flashy style is just an artistic preference and not an indication of lower power levels. 

It's like saying that Moro in DBS is city block level just because he didn't do anything of especially large scale.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> When characters are not exactly the MC's of a show and are too strong, PIS/CIS usually kicks in to stop them from doing things they could


But come on, not as bad as in boruto... Sasuke even forgot what is genjutsu..


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

I can pretty much be using arguments like;

> naruto lost RSM sensing cuz he couldn't sense shrunk down jigen.

> naruto does not have frog kata and he lost it, its a one time thing

> naruto can't regenerate an arm because he needed tsunade's help

> naruto can only use son's lava and not other bijuus power because *create useless excuse*

> sasuke can't use rinnegan genjutsu like in the war arc

> naruto can't use thousand + clones cuz he doesn't use it anymore.

> sasuke's balde is not even kusanagi, so it doesn't have relevant feats enough to suggest anyone who tanks it is OP

> sasuke can't use chidori with PS because he never used it again.

If you agree that madara can't use PS as a juubi jin, then you shouldn't have any problem accepting these, cuz i am using similar logic


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> You blinded by your biased view thats why...



He makes up bs claims, but can never back them up. Many of the fate bro stans do sadly, they really suck at scaling or acceptinf scaledown.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> But come on, not as bad as in boruto... Sasuke even forgot what is genjutsu..



Yea thats my point, they are nerfed to high hell, but they only see that when its their faves


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> *Rods drained Naruto and Sasuke, both dudes with reserves comparable to if not greater than Madaras own, *in the span of a small skirmish
> 
> Try again



Where tf did you get this manure from?

Is it the same place you got Hags giving the seals to fate bros for Kaguya from

@Animegoin he's at it again


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Where tf did you get this manure from?
> 
> Is it the same place you got Hags giving the seals to fate bros for Kaguya from
> 
> @Animegoin he's at it again



Look at that lmao 

And yet we are the biased ones, the dude that has the 1- 9 bijuus chakra, even a weaker 10 tails had a small planet worth of energy, then absorbed the shinjuu and had like thousands of shinobis worth of chakra somehow has comparable chakra to naruto let alone friggin sasuke lmao.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

blk said:


> In the first scan Sasuke's slash was made inside Isshiki's enlarged sealing pot.
> This explains why it did little damage.


Inb4 an excuse that will never be proven.





blk said:


> In the second scan Naruto was holding, was inside Konoha and had very close to him Boruto, Kawaki and Hima.
> So this explains why had created an FRS with a small explosion.


mhm, what prevented him from making a x5 larger one just to obliterate foddelta, not x1000? Only lack of brain of manga drawer.





blk said:


> We know, and it has been stated by the authors iirc, that Ikemoto likes to draw things on a smaller scale, focus on tactics and Taijutsu, etc.
> The less flashy style is just an artistic preference and not an indication of lower power levels.


Try again.
If it's only in manga, then can you explain me this piece of wild crap in the anime where Sasuke's kirin doesn't even fall but rather spits minor lightning on Trashiki? Sasuke forgot how to control Kirin over years? Man, this just looks pathetic.


blk said:


> It's like saying that Moro in DBS is city block level just because he didn't do anything of especially large scale.


Moro in DBS doesn't get intervened by likes of Bulma (referring to the moment where Kawaki intervenes Delta's laser before Naruto saves Himawari, kek) also, i don't watch DBS (not a shit-eater) idk who Moro is.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Look at that lmao
> 
> And yet we are the biased ones, the dude that has the 1- 9 bijuus chakra, even a weaker 10 tails had a small planet worth of energy, then absorbed the shinjuu and had like thousands of shinobis worth of chakra somehow has comparable chakra to naruto let alone friggin sasuke lmao.



Exactly, I don't know whether I should laugh or cry at some of the stupidity people post for the purposes of wank


----------



## blk (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Inb4 an excuse that will never be proven.mhm, what prevented him from making a x5 larger one just to obliterate foddelta, not x1000? Only lack of brain of manga drawer.Try again.
> If it's only in manga, then can you explain me this piece of wild crap in the anime where Sasuke's kirin doesn't even fall but rather spits minor lightning on Trashiki? Sasuke forgot how to control Kirin over years? Man, this just looks pathetic.
> Moro in DBS doesn't get intervened by likes of Bulma (referring to the moment where Kawaki intervenes Delta's laser before Naruto saves Himawari, kek) also, i don't watch DBS (not a shit-eater) idk who Moro is.



- just look at the chapter when Isshiki shrinks the pot, they fought inside of it;

- he wanted to capture Delta alive;

- not sure what's the big deal with Kirin. He just chose to use it that way to paralyze Urashiki instead of hitting him with the whole thing;

- actually Moro got his shit pushed in by Majin Buu after defeating Blue Goku & Vegeta.... Who should be billions of times weaker than the two sayans 

The point still remains that Naruto & Sasuke are still supposed to be as strong as ever (actually the strongest they have ever been).
Artistic preferences don't have precedence over narrative portrayal unless explicitly stated.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> If you mean the moment where Sasuke splits Madara in 2, you're genuinely retarded and you should visit a psychatrist.
> Madara didn't give 10 fucks about Sasuke splitting him, he's immortal and he knows such attack will never harm him (but funny how it would decimate a boruto's otsutsuki LOL).
> No, the prime versions are either the last or vote2/vs kaguya. Current versions are piece of shit.
> Current *rinnegan* Sasuke vs *EMS* Mads:
> ...



Neg doff solo


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

blk said:


> - just look at the chapter when Isshiki shrinks the pot, they fought inside of it;
> 
> - he wanted to capture Delta alive;
> 
> ...


- and? your point is that pot is more durable than mountains, it cannot be proven
Something like "but it can contain naruto so he doesn't escape" isn't a valid point because sealing jutsus are a thing in naruto, turning regular rags to unbreakable seal.

- could use another one right after she created new legs

- i wonder what's the big deal with an attack that's supposed to destroy a mountain...

- cringe


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

blk said:


> - just look at the chapter when Isshiki shrinks the pot, they fought inside of it;
> 
> - he wanted to capture Delta alive;
> 
> ...



@ bold, And madara is supposed to be stronger than both them plebs.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

Where are your support @blk ???


----------



## blk (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> - and? your point is that pot is more durable than mountains, it cannot be proven
> Something like "but it can contain naruto so he doesn't escape" isn't a valid point because sealing jutsus are a thing in naruto, turning regular rags to unbreakable seal.
> 
> - could use another one right after she created new legs
> ...



- it's a possible explanation that doesn't contradict narrative intent;

- not sure if it would have worked and in general characters don't do things like this (drawing a cool looking battle takes precedence over making the characters fight intelligently, and this is true throughout all of Naruto too) ;

- again i don't see why it shouldn't be possible that he chose to use it that way;

- it's an example to prove a point, which is that narrative intent and understandable / easy to draw fights >>>> explicitly shown power levels;


The point still remains that Naruto & Sasuke are supposed to be as strong as ever (actually the strongest they have ever been).
Artistic preferences don't have precedence over narrative portrayal unless explicitly stated.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

blk said:


> - not sure if it would have worked and in general characters don't do things like this (drawing a cool looking battle takes precedence over making the characters fight intelligently, and this is true throughout all of Naruto too)


You act like they cannot make them fight intelligently but at their full power. Just look at this, what Naruto could do before fighting Delta with his previous feats. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


Worst part is that Naruto gets tired after...
- couple times regenerating
- tiny lava rasenshuriken
- 2-3 (maybe more i forgot) colossal rasengans
.......
one lava rasenshuriken that was used against Mads contains endlessly more chakra that everything Naruto used in fight against Delta.


----------



## blk (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> You act like they cannot make them fight intelligently but at their full power. Just look at this, what Naruto could do before fighting Delta with his previous feats.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Delta is obviously not that below him in stats. 

Naruto was a bit tired after a continuous COR to overload Delta, it equated to a ton of chakra ofc. 
But anyway it's not like he was out of juice.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> @ bold, And madara is supposed to be *stronger than both* them plebs.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> The techniques given to madara that yall dont want mostly are PS and s/t portal both of which are within his capabilities, just because he did not use them does not mean he CAN'T use them when we are using the manga showings and db to justify our arguments.
> 
> Just cuz we don't nitpick shit doesn't mean we can't, madara is the friggin villain a complex one at that, the moment he reached full power he was taken out by plot, so obviously we will not see him use every single move he has, dude been spamming new jutsu's since he was summoned as an edo, he is versatile af, so yea we are not just turning a cheek to what he is also capable of doing.


Stop saying dumb shit. There is no proof whatsoever Madara can use Yomotsu Hirasaka and you guys keep pushing that head-canon over and over again without viable proof.

> No panel of Madara using YH.

> Does the data-book say Madara can use Kekkei Mōra ? Big fat *No*. His profile only says ‘Kekkei Genkai’ aaanndddd it stops at that.

If you’re gonna continue pushing shit like that, then just say Madara can use all of Kaguya’s other abilities.



The only place where Madara has those abilities exists is in your minds.

Completely void of credibility is what you guys are since you rely on fan-fics knowing that your favorite character is obsolete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Madara replaces Naruto and Sasuke
> 
> vs
> 
> ...


Madara neg diffs.

@Acno  city level do not forget.

Isshiki vs pre fruit Kaguya:


This Madara is the body of the post fruit Kaguya.




Acno said:


> Isshiki=Stomped Hokage Naruto and Adult Sasuke into the ground
> Maddy=Outplayed by Teen Naruto/Sasuke,*maybe* via Limbo as strong as both.But not strong enough to moop the floor with Naruto/Sasuke
> 
> Isshiki speedblitz and neg-diff maddy


Isshiki is one-shot material as all the Burrito characters:


None of them scale up from this but down as per their non feats...

Stick to power scaling of  EZ.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Stop saying dumb shit. There is no proof whatsoever Madara can use Yomotsu Hirasaka and you guys keep pushing that head-canon over and over again without viable proof.
> 
> > No panel of Madara using YH.
> 
> ...



Are you stupid or something?? IT is also labeled as a kekkei mora technique and madara used that you dumb fuck, dude has kaguya's friggin rinnesharingan *smh* good job making a fool out of yourself


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> good job making a fool out of yourself


Which is literally what you’ve done from start to finish; making a fool out of yourself.

Go see Madara’s DB profile and witness for yourself that Kekkei Mōra isn’t even listed, but no...

... you resort to giving Madara abilities he doesn’t even have.



Continue digging a deeper hole for yourself.



You still can’t prove Madara is capable of using YH. Keep on making fan-fics bud; that’s what you do best.



Until you can, FOH.

Then again, you can’t prove shit.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Which is literally what you’ve done from start to finish; making a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Go see Madara’s DB profile and witness for yourself that Kekkei Mōra isn’t even listed, but no...
> 
> ...



Good job ignoring IT being a kekkei mora move which madara used, the more you talk the more stupid and dumb you look, do yourself a favour & stfu


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Good job ignoring IT being a kekkei mora move which madara used, the more you talk the more stupid and dumb you look, do yourself a favour stfu


You can’t prove Madara can use YH bud.

That’s the reality of the situation.

You’ve been pushing fan-fic from start to finish.

No panels of Madara using YH and no indication of him being capable of using these abilities whatsoever.

Why do you think people other than Madara diehard fanboys keep saying your ideas are fan-fic ?

It’s because you’re a biased bunch who push fan-fics when it comes to your fave.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> You can’t prove Madara can use YH bud.
> 
> That’s the reality of the situation.
> 
> ...



Why are you ignoring an argument you presented?? You said madara is not listed as a kekkei mora user so he can't use s/t ability now that i proved your dumbass wrong you resort to calling me a fanboy?? lmao

@bold thats basically all you have for an argument, fanboys, fan fic with no manga to back up your argument

Stay in denial...

Thing is even if i use your logic to argue with you you aint winning.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

@dergeist 

Me in this thread:


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Why are you ignoring an argument you presented?? You said madara is not listed as a kekkei mora user so he can't use s/t ability now that i proved your dumbass wrong you resort to calling me a fanboy?? lmao
> 
> Stay in denial...


No panels of Madara using YH and no indication of him being capable of using it either.

How hard is that to understand ?



Do you realize how heavy the burden of proof is on you for proving Madara can use YH ?

It isn’t even listen as a Rinnegan technique in the data-book.

This is a battle-dome thread; if you want to push your fan-fiction ideas, there’s other places for that, not here of all places.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> This is a battle-dome thread; if you want to push your fan-fiction ideas, there’s other places for that, not here of all places.


Ok, provide scans of Ishiki been above City level in DC?

From Boruto, please.


No association with Naruto the manga, that is not how a battle dome thread is done!

This is the peak of feats from Naruto:



This was Kaguya pre Fruit vs Issiki:


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @dergeist
> 
> Me in this thread:



I'm not surprised

There are people arguing for Isshiti and adult fate bros 

Some of the arguments are kind of stupid though, Madara can't use X because it's Kaguya's jutsu, but then he uses IT (Kaguya's jutsu) and the mokuton jutsu (Kaguya's jutsu) to bind all of the people  on earth, but he can't use others because I say so. I guess the Rinne-Sharingan is for show.

I guess that means Sasuke and Madara can't use the six paths since they haven't shown the ability to use all the jutsu

Some people just make second rate arguments, they give you a good laugh


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> I'm not surprised
> 
> There are people arguing for Isshiti and adult fate bros
> 
> ...


No, the funny thing is that they use my main argument, feats.

Where the fuck does the Boruto verse scale, well not at moon and planet level by feats.

And scaling is not done when none of the characters has shown feats of like Hashirama all out.


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Isshiki rapes. Only the usual boruto downplayers/madara wankers think otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> Isshiki rapes.


Source:
#1 Burrito fan.

His actual source is:


That showed them Burrito haters. 

Recurrent reminder Issiki is city level at best.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Source:
> #1 Burrito fan.
> 
> His actual source is:
> ...



There ain't no coming back from that L


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> There ain't no coming back from that L


My only question is does he rape after getting raped by pre-Fruit Kaguya or before?


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Source:
> #1 Burrito fan.
> 
> His actual source is:
> ...



Saying nonsense over and over again doesn't make it true sorry bro. 

She nearly killed him while his guard was down and he wasn't expecting it. Which obviously isn't the same thing as beating someone in a fair one on one fight.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> Saying nonsense over and over again doesn't make it true sorry bro.
> 
> She nearly killed him while his guard was down and he wasn't expecting it. Which obviously isn't the same thing as beating someone in a fair one on one fight.


Mate, she was before Fruit, entities of a similar level can not one shot each other because they are off or on guard!
Read the manga that can be done only at the end of the fight at best! See Madara vs Hashirama, Naruto vs Sasuke, those are portrait as night equal:


Just because you think what I say is nonsense, that would not make it correct.

Again, I say nonsense you provide a scan that refutes my claims and I am left to look like a fool.

Meanwhile, the fool provided 50 panels of scans and the accuser said that those scans are nonsense, why because he said so.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> Saying nonsense over and over again doesn't make it true sorry bro.
> 
> She nearly killed him while his guard was down and he wasn't expecting it. Which obviously isn't the same thing as beating someone in a fair one on one fight.


Don’t waste your time bro.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Don’t waste your time bro.


O shit the other #1  Burrito fan.

Damn ...


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Btw Alitora .
Alit remove or and you get @Alita alit_or_a



@dergeist


----------



## blk (Sep 20, 2020)

This "b-but Pre Fruit Kaguya almost killed Isshiki" nonsense again 

First of all it's *literally stated that it happened off guard.*
Honestly to me this is a suggestion that, when the full story will be revealed, it will be shown that Isshiki > Kaguya and that she couldn't face him head on.

Otherwise why mention the off guard thing? Seems completely unnecessary if she was plain stronger than him.


Second thing, *Otsutsuki even in base have God Tier potency.*
Like shown with base Hagoromo's powers (through the Fate Bros) Momo, Kinshiki and Isshiki himself.
They might have less juice to work with without eating a chakra fruit but it doesn't mean their attacks are any less lethal.

The Fate Bros were trashing JJ Madara and significantly injured Kaguya just fine without having a Juubi inside them.


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mate, she was before Fruit, entities of a similar level can not one shot each other because they are off or on guard!
> Read the manga that can be done only at the end of the fight at best! See Madara vs Hashirama, Naruto vs Sasuke, those are portrait as night equal.
> 
> Just because you think what I say is nonsense, that would not make it correct.
> ...



We don't know for sure whether it was before or after the fruit as in the manga we see a glimpse of her with the third eye on her head so it's likely it was after she ate the fruit. 

And that's not really true. Naruto could harm kaguya despite being weaker than her. SM Naruto could also harm juubito despite being weaker than him. 

Toneri while in base had a casual moon moving feat which was put at small planet level energy wise as I showed you before. Naruto took toneri's strongest attack with no damage but was hurt by isshiki's physical attacks.  

Regardless of what you say or think the Naruto in Boruto is the same Naruto from the last and the series is a canon continuation from that one.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> Regardless of what you say or think the Naruto in Boruto is the same Naruto from the last and the series is a canon continuation from that one.


 I do not give a shit, this is a battle thread debate.

Feats or bust.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

blk said:


> This "b-but Pre Fruit Kaguya almost killed Isshiki" nonsense again
> 
> First of all it's *literally stated that it happened off guard.*
> Honestly to me this is a suggestion that, when the full story will be revealed, it will be shown that Isshiki > Kaguya and that she couldn't face him head on.
> ...


Not only that, but Kaguya back in the days where she and Isshiki were partners is even clearly depicted with her third eye Rinnegan and a similar outfit to the one she had when she was revived, with the sole difference that she didn’t have tomoe along the edges of her sleeves at the time.

Yet we seem to have a scan of Kaguya from that anime filler that no longer has any credibility due to current info.

Oh well.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> Naruto could harm kaguya despite being weaker than her. SM Naruto could also harm juubito despite being weaker than him.


Naruto was god tier there, SM is also what can harm him but do continue.

And ignore the nerfs that I have shown you!

Sure sure, we believe what the author says:

I do:




Next.


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Don’t waste your time bro.



I know it's a waste of time arguing with these guys I mainly just do it for the extra post count.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> I know it's a waste of time arguing with these guys I mainly just do it for the extra post count.


Dergeist who believes the Gedō Statue or Ten-Tails is as big as the moon fam.

Remember that one ?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> I know it's a waste of time arguing with these guys I mainly just do it for the extra post count.


We were debating?
When?

I am not debating, I am spanking your behinds.

There are 157 posts and I outnumber in scans all of the other participants but I am wasting your time when you can't show us a scan that can prove something but relay on that shit's mangaka words that wrote those databooks.

Great.


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Naruto was god tier there, SM is also what can harm him but do continue.
> 
> And ignore the nerfs that I have shown you!
> 
> ...



Hagomoro in base was a god tier as well. Kaguya would obviously be one too.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> Hagomoro in base was a god tier as well. Kaguya would obviously be one too.


Hogoromo and Kaguya have feats of moon and planet level.





I am not talking about the Naruto cast.

I am talking about this shit:


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Dergeist who believes the Gedō Statue or Ten-Tails is as big as the moon fam.
> 
> Remember than one ?



He also thinks sakura is a god tier stronger than guys like 8th gate gai and toneri, he thinks EMS madara beats adult sasuke, and juudara is stronger than kaguya. 

I had to put that dude on ignore. There is only so much nonsense and wank I can take.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

@dergeist  I am going as my Asspuldara supporter ass was humiliated too much.


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Hogoromo and Kaguya have feats of moon and planet level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering it's naruto and sasuke we are talking about? Yeah you are.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Btw Alitora .
> Alit remove or and you get @Alita alit_or_a
> 
> 
> ...


It all makes sense now, trollita and troltioria are one and the same

I remember when Shillita was saying Sakura's byakugou ran out of chakra and the seal still remained, when the sign of it running out is the seal disappearing




blk said:


> Second thing, *Otsutsuki even in base have God Tier potency.*
> Like shown with base Hagoromo's powers (through the Fate Bros) Momo, Kinshiki and Isshiki himself.




No, Hogaromo was floating on 10 or so TBB. That's not base no matter which way you try and slice it. As for base potency are you referring to Kinshiki who was getting his shit pushed in by low kage Kurotsuchi and Chojuro, or Momoshiki who was running for sweet life from Darui and even sweating, when he was going to show the "lowly" creatures


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> Considering it's naruto and sasuke we are talking about? Yeah you are.


I am not talking about Naruto and Sasuke from Naruto as those also have god tier feats:


Please BS someone else like @Alita#2.

Ciao gents.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> He also thinks sakura is a god tier stronger than guys like 8th gate gai and toneri





> he thinks EMS madara beats adult sasuke





> and juudara is stronger than kaguya.




Damn son. All this shit is on a similar level to thinking Gedō Statue/Ten-Tails is as big as the moon.




> I had to put that dude on ignore. There is only so much nonsense and wank I can take.


Exactly. Not even worth anyone’s time fam.


----------



## blk (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> It all makes sense now, trollita and troltioria are one and the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With base i mean without a Juubi/Chakra fruit.

I.e with their own personal power.

And we have seen how Hag's non-Juubi derived power is 100% God Tier as the Fate Bros trashed JJ Madara and significantly injured Kaguya more than once with it 

Toneri too didn't have a Juubi/chakra fruit but still had God Tier potency and scale.

So even if Kaguya was pre-fruit it doesn't mean her attacks were significantly less lethal.
Then there is also the off guard part...


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

blk said:


> Second thing, *Otsutsuki even in base have God Tier potency.*


Sure:




I am legit impressed by these 2 God tiers in BASE fighting genins.

How a non-God tier soon to be one disposes of scrubs soon to be God tiers:



The disingenuousness from you @blk  is god tier.

I know how smart you really are so meh.


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Havent seen a single counterargument for Madara getting BFRd yet




Limbo swap Prevents that... Having a wood Clone reverse summon him prevents that,  hell even one of the six paths of Pain Can be used to reverse summon him to prevent that. 

sorry but BFR isn't really Happening.


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mar55 said:


> *Link Removed*
> That’s not Madara trying to cut Naruto’s head off?
> 
> Weird, looks like him.




That was after they Dodged his Lightning Dispatch jutsu which is stated to Capture  opponents. 

You should one jutsu which he used once and Naruto dodged it...Now Tell me why Isshiki wasn't able to kill Naruto or Sasuke yet he is full of Killing intent? 


Then explain the difference from Jigen and Isshiki when both of them stomped Adult Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 20, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> Now Tell me why Isshiki wasn't able to kill Naruto or Sasuke yet he is full of Killing intent?


Can I ask you what the fuck you’re talking about?

Isshiki literally was about to kill Sasuke, he stopped because of Boruto. As Jigen he straight up chose to let them live for no reason.


Not sure how that’s relevant tho, you said Madara wasn’t trying to kill them. But he used a would be lethal technique, so that’s demonstrably false.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

blk said:


> With base i mean without a Juubi/Chakra fruit.
> 
> I.e with their own personal power.



That's fanfic and you know it. His power is born from him being the JJ, which is why he was floating on 10 or so TSBs. That is not his personal power it never was.



> And we have seen how Hag's non-Juubi derived power is 100% God Tier as the Fate Bros trashed JJ Madara and significantly injured Kaguya more than once with it



Oh you mean, a mads that was holding back and not using the paths against them

As for Kaguya, yeah she was trying to get her chakra back.

Even though Hags knew his own power, and the Jyubi's power yet he gave fate bros seals and other powers to defeat Mads, because you know they could "trash" him without them

Hags must seriously be a retard, if he did all that for no reason.



> Toneri too didn't have a Juubi/chakra fruit and had God Tier potency and scale.



Fanfic, he had Queen Hanabi's blessed eyes. The Tenseigan vessel etc. Even then he lost to KCM Naruto and raikage was going to destroy the moon with an 8 tails powered chakra canon. No need to overplay or wank Toneri's "feats."




> So even if Kaguya was pre-fruit it doesn't mean her attacks were significantly less lethal.
> Then there is also the off guard part...



Actually no, it means exactly that. Fodder takes Jyubi and ascends in power. The Jyubi elevates people many tiers. The fact fact RSM Naruto and Sasuke got those Jyubi powers and ascended shows that. The moment they lost them alongside the seals they descended. Kaguya is no different, she took the fruit for a reason.

The narrative says they fought, claimed sneak attack or not. Kaguya stomped his ass and took the fruit. She didn't just sneak attack stomp him, she left him on the verge of death with near no chakra. That doesn't happen unless there was a massive battle.

Anyway, good to see you dropped Kinshiki and Momoshiki


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 20, 2020)

New Folder said:


> how come my thread got locked, but this one is still running?
> @FlamingRain explain yourself



Cuz much larger gap in the thread you made.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Now let me end with Burrito fans vs burrito fans!

@Turrin  believes that this is correct

So Sarada is 50% stronger than Adult Naruto in Base.



Naruto did that in base.

So Sarada should overpower that Momoshiki.

She has legit chances to off guard Issiki with that kind of stats!


----------



## Alita (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am not talking about Naruto and Sasuke from Naruto as those also have god tier feats:
> 
> 
> Please BS someone else like @Alita#2.
> ...



They do have god tier feats tho.  Like sasuke casually destroying a massive meteor, naruto in base tanking a explosion that blew a hole through the moon, naruto tanking a attack that cut a moon in half, naruto and sasuke fighting a guy who even kaguya was concerned about/threatened by, Naruto being able to kill a god tier in base with his max power rasengan, etc.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> But as said again, whilst there was focus on the eye for Urashiki and accompanied by a sound effect, it *wasn’t* the case for Kaguya.
> 
> Not only does the DB not classify it as a dōjutsu, but the manga gave no indications it’s one either.
> 
> ...


YH is at a completely different level than any of the S/T jutsu's we've seen, and that's for a reason. Because fruit/3rd eye. It's not your standard ototsuki s/t jutsu..

In other words it's a Rinneisharingan technique. It was referred to as the pioneering S/T jutsu, and the eye/fruit is said to be the "source" of all chakra. The connection is undeniable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> They do have god tier feats tho.  Like sasuke casually destroying a massive meteor, naruto in base tanking a explosion that blew a hole through the moon, naruto tanking a attack that cut a moon in half, naruto and sasuke fighting a guy who even kaguya was concerned about/threatened by, Naruto being able to kill a god tier in base with his max power rasengan, etc.


Yeah, all in the manga called Naruto.

Now show me those feats in Boruto!

I WILL WAIT.

You said that I hate Burrito, no I hate shit writing and you are trying to power scale shit writing to put Ishiki somewhere that he does not belong in the Naruto manga.

I am discussing Naruto, not Burrito.

And for the nth time Panels >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Statements!


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> YH is at a completely different level than any of the S/T jutsu's we've seen, and that's for a reason.
> 
> Because fruit/3rd eye. In other words it's a Rinneisharingan technique.



Databook confirms it's a rinne-sharingan jutsu as well.


----------



## Sage King (Sep 20, 2020)

What is this?, Juudara stomps.
Juudara>>>>>>>>>Adult Naruto due to Limbo
Juudara>>>>>>>>>>>>Adult Sasuke.
Their avatars were thrashed by Someone who couldn't one short koji whom was low diffed by pillars lollllllllllllllll
Even his speed is massively higher there is nothing to discuss here.
Delta proves it all 
Ishikki has no chance at all.
Limbo snaps his neck


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Databook confirms it's a rinne-sharingan jutsu as well.


Does it? I don't remember ever reading such. You have a scan?


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Does it? I don't remember ever reading such. You have a scan?


You're talking about Ameno, right?


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> You're talking about Ameno, right?


Yomitsu Hirasaka


----------



## Ren. (Sep 20, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Yomitsu Hirasaka


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mar55 said:


> Can I ask you what the fuck you’re talking about?
> 
> Isshiki literally was about to kill Sasuke, he stopped because of Boruto. As Jigen he straight up chose to let them live for no reason.
> 
> ...




What I am saying is Isshiki by your own Logic should have been Able to Kill The Adult in his Sleep...a lesser form of him while toying with them was able to Destroy their Avatar forms with kicks. 


Moreover,  If Isshiki is suppose to be This FTL Movement and Reaction then no reason Why boruto should have been able to intercept him. 


Okay, like I said that was his Second Attack on them. his first was a jutsu that Captures foes.   Like I said  Naruto Dodged Light Fang which is stated to be LS. According to You Adult>>>Teens Versions of Naruto and Sasuke. Again...that doesn't explain why Isshiki didn't kill Sasuke when he is full of Killing intent and in a rush to find Kawaki to mark him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 20, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> What I am saying is Isshiki by your own Logic


Let me stop you here, what is my logic?

You said Madara wasn’t trying to kill them.

I showed you he was because he used lethal methods.

What logic did I use here? What are you even talking about?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2020)

FlamingRain said:


> Cuz much larger gap in the thread you made.




it's true that Amado said Isshiki can't escape the Shinigami, but it should be treated like how
itachi can't defeat Jiraiya even with a backup, or how madara can't defeat Hashirama

but those type of threads are still running just fine, even if fanboys may be deluded, 

oh well, maybe next month then...


----------



## Sage King (Sep 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> They do have god tier feats tho.  Like sasuke casually destroying a massive meteor, naruto in base tanking a explosion that blew a hole through the moon, naruto tanking a attack that cut a moon in half, naruto and sasuke fighting a guy who even kaguya was concerned about/threatened by, Naruto being able to kill a god tier in base with his max power rasengan, etc.



But the guy who is fighting Juudara  is the guy who low diffed the weaker versions (adult versions)
So why are you scaling teen to adults when the teens were the ones showing superior feats
Are we relying on statements now.
Because statements also say Boro>Delta
So we go by feats and they say teens>>>>>adults

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 20, 2020)

Why is this still open?


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mar55 said:


> Let me stop you here, what is my logic?
> 
> You said Madara wasn’t trying to kill them.
> 
> ...




Your Logic  and argument is That Adult>>Teen Versions. Is that correct or not? 



Yes, I said Madara wasn't trying to kill them, Because his first Move towards them was a Jutsu that captures foes. The Light fang Was to show that Teen Naruto Reaction speed is at least around the Light speed Range. The first thing the DB States is that Naruto has Reaction speed equal to JJ Madara. Which is True because we see him dodge Light fang.   He only used it once, if he was trying to kill them like you are implying then why didn't he use it again since it was literally the fastest move we've seen stated in Naruto?

Especially in his higher Forms.  It a double edge Sword, You can't Claim anyone in  boruto is Light speed without scaling from Light Fang that is a fact.  Now, I asked you how was Boruto able to intercept someone who according to you is Faster than Light speed reaction? boruto would have been like a snail to him. 


I said by your Logic,  Bloodlust Isshiki shouldn't have been intercepted by Boruto.


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 20, 2020)

New Folder said:


> it's true that Amado said Isshiki can't escape the Shinigami, but it should be treated like how
> itachi can't defeat Jiraiya even with a backup, or how madara can't defeat Hashirama
> 
> but those type of threads are still running just fine, even if fanboys may be deluded,
> ...




That how every Chapter in boruto be like...Maybe Next month.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 20, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> Your Logic and argument is That Adult>>Teen Versions. Is that correct or not?


So, are you blind or just stupid?


Where did you say anything about Naruto and Sasuke that isn’t related to Madara attempting to kill them?


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


that's ameno tho lol.
I don't think it's outright stated in the DB that Yomitsu is a Rinnei jutsu. There wouldn't be much debate if it was.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 20, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> I don't think it's outright stated in the DB that Yomitsu is a Rinnei jutsu.


That’s because it isn’t, it’s not a Dōjutsu at all.

It’s just an ability they have.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2020)

Mar55 said:


> That’s because it isn’t, it’s not a Dōjutsu at all.
> 
> It’s just an ability they have.


As I mentioned earlier YH is at a completely different level from other S/T users from a story narrative, it's a rinnei sharingan ability clearly. Keep in mind it's called the_ pioneer_ S/T ninjutsu for a reason, while the fruit (which gave birth to the eye after consumption) is the _" Progenitor"_ of chakra.
 Fruit > Rinneisharingan > Yomotsu Hirasaka

 So it's not just an ability they have, no. Her ameno and hirasaka were abilities emphasized as basically out of this world.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

Why is this thread still open? Madara's very level of existence is higher by couple planes than trash no juubi jin otsutsukis and it should be _*perceived intuitively*_
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> Why is this thread still open? Madara's very level of existence is higher by couple planes than trash no juubi jin otsutsukis and it should be _*perceived intuitively*_
> *Spoiler*: __


Quite a few here that are arguing Ishiki > Rinnei Sharingan Madara even go as far as believing ishiki is stronger than kaguya...

Just to prepare you with what you're dealing with.


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mar55 said:


> So, are you blind or just stupid?
> 
> 
> Where did you say anything about Naruto and Sasuke that isn’t related to Madara attempting to kill them?




You don't need to insult me now come on bruh...

You argued  Adult Naruto is more powerful than Teen Naruto. I merely asked you a question a Yes or a no question since you asked me what where you arguing. 

Look up Lightning dispatch it stated to be jutsu to Capture foes. which Is why I said he wasn't trying to kill them.  Light fang was to show Naruto fans how fast Naruto in SPS is as the DB supports it by saying Naruto reaction speed equals JJ Madara.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 20, 2020)

So you are stupid, I figured as much. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 20, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Look at the nonsense this dude is saying,


Look at the zero arguments this dude is saying


uchihakil said:


> madara has no idea how to use the rinnesharingan


He doesnt 

Hes never once used it aside from mugen which is therefore his only ability with it

Thats how feats work

Like I said, scaling doesnt apply to arsenals and even if it did, Madara DOESNT SCALE to Kaguya

And this is ignoring the fact the ST techniques are stated in the guides to be unique to Kaguya

Your argument was shit

All there is to that


uchihakil said:


> @Altiora Night Has the audacity to come up here and tell me you aint biased, not even willing to agree to certain facts *smh*


You didnt post a single fact actually

Your entire argument was "SHOULD be this way, COULD be that" 

While ignoring the DB vomiting on you and your should bes


uchihakil said:


> Then you further claim sasuke's tomoe rinnegan has the same feats as madara's rinnesharingan because he resisted IT?? Wtf kind of retarded fallacious argument is that??


> Madaras ONE USE of the 3rd eye was negged by Sasukes Rinnegan
> "WHAT THE FUCK HOW YOU CAN YOU SAY THEY ARE SIMILAR IN FEATS"

Wow 


uchihakil said:


> In all honesty i used to respect you


Funnily enough I cant say the same about you 

Never once respected you or your terrible laugh out loud logic backing even more laughable opinions 

Routinely saw you getting bodied in the OBD where you earned that red rep bar, then you came here only to repeat the same mistakes.

Havent shown a damn thing worth respecting tbh 


The Overvoid said:


> If you mean the moment where Sasuke splits Madara in 2


I do

Among several others


The Overvoid said:


> Madara didn't give 10 fucks about Sasuke splitting him


Madara not sweating the injury doesnt disprove Sasukes faster than him sweetheart 


The Overvoid said:


> No, the prime versions are either the last or vote2/vs kaguya. Current versions are piece of shit.


No

Prime are current and post war versions

Refer to Naruto tanking moon explosions and them currently taking hits that oneshot their avatars 

Current also do this amazing thing called SCALE to their younger selves feats


The Overvoid said:


> Current *rinnegan* Sasuke vs *EMS* Mads:


Sasuke tanks attacks that oneshot Madaras Susanoo on Rikudo roids

Sasukes susanoo can also dice entire fucking countries in meteor form, damage Rikudo amped avatars, and fuck up entire continents per the novels 

What does Madara have again?


The Overvoid said:


> Current Naruto *with fox mode on* vs prime naruto *without fox mode on*:


Current Naruto tanks attacks that oneshot his own Rikudo amped BM

Current Naruto can also overpower an attack that sliced the moon in half in Base, oneshot other RIkudo amped beings in Base, and tank explosions that punch holes clean through the moon in base

What does WA Base Naruto have again?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Current also do this amazing thing called SCALE to their younger selves feats


You cannot do that, Kinshiki gets trashed on by kages that are combined weaker than A4, yet he fights current Sasuke.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke tanks attacks that oneshot Madaras Susanoo on Rikudo roids


Borutoverse has no such attack.





WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasukes susanoo can also dice entire fucking countries in meteor form


Wrong version of Sasuke.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Current Naruto tanks attacks that oneshot his own Rikudo amped BM


Borutoverse has no such attack [2]


WorldsStrongest said:


> Current Naruto can also overpower an attack that sliced the moon in half in Base, oneshot other RIkudo amped beings in Base, and tank explosions that punch holes clean through the moon in base


Wrong version of Naruto.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> You cannot do that


Sure I can

Just did

And feats say I can


The Overvoid said:


> Kinshiki gets trashed on by kages


Kinshiki does no such thing

Kinshiki flexxed out of their attempts to restrain him that they only manage to get off due to Sasukes assistance

Dont know if you noticed this or not but Kage level fighters being able to amount to a LITTLE of something against a God tier with far superior assistance isnt exactly a new take.

Tobirama was doing just that the entire Juubito fight

Doesnt make Juubito not a God tier tho 




The Overvoid said:


> Borutoverse has no such attack.


Sure it does

Read the manga

*Link Removed* 


The Overvoid said:


> Wrong version of Sasuke.


Nope

Its in the Boruto novelization

Thatd be current Sasuke fam 


The Overvoid said:


> Borutoverse has no such attack


Sure it does

Read the manga 

*Link Removed* *Link Removed* 


The Overvoid said:


> Wrong version of Naruto.


Nope

Literally post Kaguya fight

Like blatantly

Someone cant read I guess


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kinshiki does no such thing
> 
> Kinshiki flexxed out of their attempts to restrain him


open manga again, sasuke did just 1 hit, then kinshiki got pierced by chojuro and contained like a scp in lab by kurotsuchi until momoshiki devoured him.

About the rest, current sasuke leaves a minor crack with his susanoo attack, madara cuts off mountain edges, incomparable difference in power to madara's favor.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Look at the zero arguments this dude is saying
> 
> He doesnt
> 
> ...



So sasuke's tomoe rinnegan has the same feats rinnesharingan


----------



## Divell (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I dont wank them at all
> 
> They just body folk like Nagato who canonically got outperformed by the 8 tails who both founders shit on
> 
> And get bodied by people like Naruto and Sasuke who fought Kaguya, Madaras stated superior...And also bodied JJ Madara for like 6 straight chapters when they barely knew how to use their abilities


Kaguya has more chakra, she is not necessarily stronger. Also, didn’t she beat Ishiki in the past?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 20, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> open manga again, sasuke did just 1 hit


Doesnt matter

Sasuke was there and Sasuke set them up for it

And the second Sasuke leaves and Kinshiki had enough with the fodders, he busts out of it.


The Overvoid said:


> About the rest, current sasuke leaves a minor crack with his susanoo attack


Which is proof of what exactly?


The Overvoid said:


> madara cuts off mountain edges, incomparable difference in power to madara's favor.


If you ignore the fact Sasukes Susanoo has fucked up entire countries and shit 


uchihakil said:


> So sasuke's tomoe rinnegan has the same feats rinnesharingan


That isnt what I said

I said they were on par and had the same level of feat, and they are/do


WorldsStrongest said:


> > Madaras ONE USE of the 3rd eye was negged by Sasukes Rinnegan
> > "WHAT THE FUCK HOW YOU CAN YOU SAY THEY ARE SIMILAR IN FEATS"





WorldsStrongest said:


> And Sasukes "watered down" Rinnegan that has feats on par with Madaras 3rd fucking Eye
> 
> When it negged his use of Mugen



Not my fault you have trouble understanding the basics of the english language

Also amazing debate etiquette my man

You respond to less and fucking less with every reply 

Take the L and leave man

Your boys been outclassed now for over half a decade WELL before Boruto came along, time to get with the times.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 20, 2020)

Divell said:


> Kaguya has more chakra, she is not necessarily stronger


No

Kaguyas flat out stronger

Her feats are better and her performance is flat out stated to be on another level


Divell said:


> Also, didn’t she beat Ishiki in the past?


Madaras superior doing something means he can now?

Kay


----------



## dergeist (Sep 20, 2020)

Divell said:


> Kaguya has more chakra, she is not necessarily stronger. Also, didn’t she beat Ishiki in the past?



It's alright, some things are beyond reason for fanboys. She stomped Isshiti pre-fruit, so yeah a far inferior Kaguya to JJ Mads did that

Btw, I'm still waiting on the fanboy to give the proofs/scans that the fate bros have comparable chakra if not greater than JJ Mads. Or that Jigen was draining their (fate bros) chakra.

Isn't that right @Animegoin @uchihakil


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> If you ignore the fact Sasukes Susanoo has fucked up entire countries and shit


wrong version of sasuke, wrong manga





WorldsStrongest said:


> Doesnt matter


your level of "arguments"
Sasuke didn't pierce or contain kinshiki, fodder kages did
All Sasuke did was bringing Kinshiki back to ground when he was launched to sky by Kurotsuchi, wow, much invested damage wise...


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> It's alright, some things are beyond reason for fanboys. She stomped Isshiti pre-fruit, so yeah a far inferior Kaguya to JJ Mads did that
> 
> Btw, I'm still waiting on the fanboy to give the proofs/scans that the fate bros have comparable chakra if not greater than JJ Mads. Or that Jigen was draining their (fate bros) chakra.
> 
> Isn't that right @Animegoin @uchihakil



Lmfao dude really thinks the insignificant amount of chakra that Jigen’s rods drain is going to impact a JJ when trash-ass chakra reserves Sasuke was still able to use techniques after being pierced several times and also while skewered by several huge rods AFTER getting his shit pushed in.
 

Additionally Naruto literally displayed no signs of being impacted by the rod’s draining properties at the end of their battle. Fucking Kurama himself manifested himself in real time to talk to Naruto yet we’re to believe that weak ass rods will make a difference to a Juubi’s Jinchuriki? 

The same rods that were LITERALLY inside of Isshiki’s own juvenile v1 Juubi...that he used as a battery! That fucking logic tho


----------



## Divell (Sep 20, 2020)

dergeist said:


> It's alright, some things are beyond reason for fanboys. She stomped Isshiti pre-fruit, so yeah a far inferior Kaguya to JJ Mads did that
> 
> Btw, I'm still waiting on the fanboy to give the proofs/scans that the fate bros have comparable chakra if not greater than JJ Mads. Or that Jigen was draining their (fate bros) chakra.
> 
> Isn't that right @Animegoin @uchihakil


I am not sayin she did so pre fruit, honestly we don’t know for sure as everything we have is merely filler arc. But she appeared in front of Sasuke and Naruto as her more powerful. And they are having a lot more issues against a Resurrected Isshiki than they ever had against her. 

We also need to remember that after getting his second Rinnegan, neither Naruto nor Sasuke could touch him.


----------



## Divell (Sep 20, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> Kaguyas flat out stronger
> 
> Her feats are better and her performance is flat out stated to be on another level


Not according to Kishimoto, in the brief encounter between Madara, Naruto and Sasuke after the first obtained his second eye they were unable to even touch him, while Naruto was straight matching Kaguya and giving her a lot of issues.



> Madaras superior doing something means he can now?
> 
> Kay


Not necessary, but Naruto and Sasuke are having far too much issue with Isshiki. More than Kaguya, despite him losing to her. Either Isshiki got stronger out of nowhere or Naruto and Sasuke are suffering Gohanitis.


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

Sage King said:


> But the guy who is fighting Juudara  is the guy who low diffed the weaker versions (adult versions)
> So why are you scaling teen to adults when the teens were the ones showing superior feats
> Are we relying on statements now.
> Because statements also say Boro>Delta
> So we go by feats and they say teens>>>>>adults



Naruto's feats against toneri are flat out better than anything he did as a teen so nope. Adult versions > teen versions regardless of how much you guys dislike boruto.


----------



## sabre320 (Sep 21, 2020)

Divell said:


> Not according to Kishimoto, in the brief encounter between Madara, Naruto and Sasuke after the first obtained his second eye they were unable to even touch him, while Naruto was straight matching Kaguya and giving her a lot of issues.
> 
> 
> Not necessary, but Naruto and Sasuke are having far too much issue with Isshiki. More than Kaguya, despite him losing to her. Either Isshiki got stronger out of nowhere or Naruto and Sasuke are suffering Gohanitis.


*
Not according to Kishimoto, in the brief encounter between Madara, Naruto and Sasuke after the first obtained his second eye they were unable to even touch him, while Naruto was straight matching Kaguya and giving her a lot of issues.*

The reason they coudlnt touch madara was because they had to neutralize the freaking city+sized meteors that were being flung down at the team, if they landed the fallout damage would have been devastating. The meteors were never a threat to the duo and were easily zipped around by sasukes ps casually same go,s for naruto. Youre seriously suggesting madara is close to or even better then kaguya, the first words sasuke said upon seeing kaguya was how is this even possible she is on a completely different level to madara. Freaking juubi jin hagoromo admitted inferiority to her and yet youre actually saying this shit.

*
Not necessary, but Naruto and Sasuke are having far too much issue with Isshiki. More than Kaguya, despite him losing to her. Either Isshiki got stronger out of nowhere or Naruto and Sasuke are suffering Gohanitis.*[/QUOTE]

We literally have no idea what happened in his fight with kaguya, she could have shanked him like zetsu did to juubidara, she could have used a seal on him etc. We were told that she betrayed him and the ootsuki and your own argument falls flat on its face and actually supports the fact that she probably sneak attacked him.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> The reason they coudlnt touch madara was because they had to neutralize the freaking city+sized meteors



That's not true, they couldn't touch him when Sakura charged at him, they could stop him or keep up with his speed, when he flew up, intercept him before he made CSTs and then went onto casting IT. I don't for a moment buy the eye gave him extra physical boosts, so he could always do that, which is why the first Madara was hit by PIS. However, the eye did give him access to 4 limbo.



Animegoin said:


> Lmfao dude really thinks the insignificant amount of chakra that Jigen’s rods drain is going to impact a JJ when trash-ass chakra reserves Sasuke was still able to use techniques after being pierced several times and also while skewered by several huge rods AFTER getting his shit pushed in.
> 
> 
> Additionally Naruto literally displayed no signs of being impacted by the rod’s draining properties at the end of their battle. Fucking Kurama himself manifested himself in real time to talk to Naruto yet we’re to believe that weak ass rods will make a difference to a Juubi’s Jinchuriki?
> ...



Facts


----------



## sabre320 (Sep 21, 2020)

dergeist said:


> That's not true, they couldn't touch him when Sakura charged at him, they could stop him or keep up with his speed, when he flew up, intercept him before he made CSTs and then went onto casting IT. I don't for a moment buy the eye gave him extra physical boosts, so he could always do that, which is why the first Madara was hit by PIS. However, the eye did give him access to 4 limbo.
> 
> 
> 
> Facts


Dude literally admitted he needed a distraction so he could use mt, the duo were outdoing madara in stats every step of the way. We literally see the meteors are of zero threat to the duo as sasuke flies around the meteor dozens of times cutting it into pieces.
Your interpretation of madaras speed and reflexes above the duo is fanfic which he never displayed [the freaking databook states juubidaras reactions are equal to base rsm narutos], the duo went ahead and performed well against a being stated to be in canon far above madara and naruto not only kept up but at moments even outdid kaguya in stats. He ripped her arm off via shunshin,overpowered her ps busting chakra arms with steam release and reacted to her blindside st blitzes multiple times while madara was blitzed every time by sasukes inferior st attacks[ these feats actually happened on panel and shit on madaras best stat feats by a margin unlike pis fanfic madara shrine material.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> Dude literally admitted he needed a distraction so he could use mt, the duo were outdoing madara in stats every step of the way. We literally see the meteors are of zero threat to the duo as sasuke flies around the meteor dozens of times cutting it into pieces.



You missed the point, Madara slapped them away, shot up, had enough time to form CT cores, spread them, the cores to gather the earth and then go onto cast IT. Yet fate bros couldn't intercept him or stop him from doing that, their speed relative to him is non existent here.



> Your interpretation madara has fanfic speed and reflexes above the duo which he never displayed, the duo went ahead and performed well against a being stated to be in canon far above madara and naruto not only kept up but at moments even outdid kaguya in stats. He ripped her arm off via shunshin,overpowered her ps busting chakra arms with steam release and reacted to her blindside st blitzes multiple times while madara was blitzed every time by sasukes inferior st attacks[ these feats actually happened on panel and shit on madaras best stat feats by a margin unlike pis fanfic madara shrine material.



Wtf are you talking about, what I said happened in canon. I just stated the order of events above, yet you're fate bros were stuck holding their micro-penises in their hands and couldn't stop him from doing any of those things. He then comes down after IT, and decides to stomp them, and in comes deus ex machina. Not a single feat puts Kaguya's speed above Madara's, you should try harder. The reason she was brought it was to bring a beatable brain dead villain. The fate bros would've gotten stomped by JJ enhanced six paths. Your wanked fate bros, are just that


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> Naruto's feats against toneri are flat out better than anything he did as a teen so nope. Adult versions > teen versions regardless of how much you guys dislike boruto.



Bro the last versions of naruto & sasuke are still teens 


So yea their best feats are of them when they were teens


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

dergeist said:


> It's alright, some things are beyond reason for fanboys. She stomped Isshiti pre-fruit, so yeah a far inferior Kaguya to JJ Mads did that
> 
> Btw, I'm still waiting on the fanboy to give the proofs/scans that the fate bros have comparable chakra if not greater than JJ Mads. Or that Jigen was draining their (fate bros) chakra.
> 
> Isn't that right @Animegoin @uchihakil



Yeaup lol, dude brought nothing, no manga scan, no statement that suggested the fate bros have superior energy to madz, hell not even an indication and yet we are the wankers here 

I mean dude even said madara had no feats with IT, then further said sasuke's tomoe rinnegan has equal feats with madara for resisting IT


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 21, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> So yea their best feats are of them when they were teens


Even their best feats as teens weren’t even against Madara, which you completely fail to mention as well. 

Madara fought the weakest versions of teen Rikudō-enhanced Naruto and Sasuke as they only had their powers for a matter of minutes at the time. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Even their best feats as teens weren’t even against Madara, which you completely fail to mention as well.



So you are back from the shadows, some hours ago you couldn't quote me cuz i debunked the shit out of you, now here you are thinking you are giving corrections?? 

Oh pa-leease...

Tell me what IT is classified as and tell me how come madara could use said technique 

2. I merely made a correction in his post.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 21, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> So you are back from the shadows, some hours ago you couldn't quote me cuz i debunked the shit out of you, now here you are thinking youvare giving corrections??
> 
> Oh pa-leease...
> 
> ...


Continue trying to convince yourself of that. 

You still didn’t prove shit as to how Madara can use YH.

All that shit exists in your mind. 

The fan-fic gang back at it.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Continue trying to convince yourself of that.
> 
> You still didn’t prove shit as to how Madara can use YH.
> 
> ...



> made an argument

> i debunked his argument

"yOu dIND't ProVE sHIt"


----------



## sabre320 (Sep 21, 2020)

dergeist said:


> You missed the point, Madara slapped them away, shot up, had enough time to form CT cores, spread them, the cores to gather the earth and then go onto cast IT. Yet fate bros couldn't intercept him or stop him from doing that, their speed relative to him is non existent here.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf are you talking about, what I said happened in canon. I just stated the order of events above, yet you're fate bros were stuck holding their micro-penises in their hands and couldn't stop him from doing any of those things. He then comes down after IT, and decides to stomp them, and in comes deus ex machina. Not a single feat puts Kaguya's speed above Madara's, you should try harder. The reason she was brought it was to bring a beatable brain dead villain. The fate bros would've gotten stomped by JJ enhanced six paths. Your wanked fate bros, are just that



The freaking sage of the six paths the guy whose oldass non jin ghost has chakra so powerfull it made the duo strong enough to send juubidara running for the shinju and his second eye admitted kaguya was the pinnacle of power above even his prime.


Sasuke stating kaguya is on a whole other dimension to madara....


@dergeist in his dreamland fantasy madara is above kaguya he is too strong!

*Reality warning:*"the image you are about to see shows unconsented penetration of a naive delusional manchild by his abuser and manipulator"

Your messiah was nothing more then kaguyas delusional puppet and was oneshotted by blackzetsu and exploded from his inability to handle  just the power of kaguyas base chakra level.


The braindead beatable villain you mentioned with just a small portion of her will was cunning enough to lead your boy like a sheep by the ear and had him thinking he was some kind of shonen protaganist and then that tiny portion of her will oneshotted and used his ass like a fodder.Kaguya literally humiliated,manipulated and eclipsed your boy madara without even being lucid let alone in her full prime.


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 21, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> > i debunked his argument
> 
> "yOu dIND't ProVE sHIt"


You didn’t debunk shit, bud.

All that exists in your mind, just like you thinking Madara can use YH. 

No need to be salty because people call out your BS and fan-fics.

The fan-fic gang strikes again.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Even their best feats as teens weren’t even against Madara, which you completely fail to mention as well.
> 
> Madara fought the weakest versions of teen Rikudō-enhanced Naruto and Sasuke as they only had their powers for a matter of minutes at the time. Nothing will ever change that.



And the funny thing is war arc RSM Naruto and Sasuke are stronger than the last naruto who only used Bijuu mode and sage mode to fight toneri, so RSM naruto scales and madara scales as well.

Teen >>> adults 

Now prove the adults are stronger with feats


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> You didn’t debunk shit, bud.
> 
> All that exists in your mind, just like you thinking Madara can use YH.
> 
> ...



Bro i'm embarrassed for you 

@bold Thats basically all your argument since you got debunked, fan fic this fanfic that, you couldn't counter so you thinking calling my arguments fan fic somehow means you have debunked my arguments


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> The freaking sage of the six paths the guy whose dead non jin ghost has chakra so powerfull it made the duo strong enough to send juubidara running for the shinju and his second eye admitted kaguya was the pinnacle of power.



Wtf are you talking about he gave them the seals for a reason, he knows how powerful Madara is. Imagine thinking Madara not using the six paths techniques means Madara wasn't being nerfed. Anyway, he didn't run fkr the shinju, you got the scan for that? He went to get his other eye to cast IT, and when he got it and came back, they couldn't touch him, intercept him, match his speed or anything.



> Sasuke stating kaguya is on a whole other dimension to madara....



Yeah no shit she has more chakra than him, how does that translate to brain dead Kaguya being remotely close to Madara in combat ability or faster, considering he used deus ex machina to take him out, when tbey couldn't even touch him. Do you have Sasuke saying she's faster than Madara? That's what you were arguing, bri g the scan so we can read it.



> @dergeist in his dreamland fantasy madara is above kaguya he is too strong!



Canon is fanfic, she's brain dead, can't seem through shadow clones or a transformation jutsu, yet Madara who can see through all that, absorb their ninjutsu via preta and make an army greater than Naruto with his JJ level chakra reserves is inferior to Kaguya, and wasn't taken out to bring a beatable final villain


 It takes a special kind of person ignorance to be unable to comprehend those facts





> Reality warning"the image you see shows unconsented penetration of a naive delusional puppet by his abuser and manipulator"
> 
> Your messiah was nothing more then kaguyas delusional puppet and was oneshotted by blackzetsu and exploded from his inability to handle  just the power of kaguyas base chakra level.
> 
> ...



Imagine thinking BZ is Kaguya, what an argument. A retard is still a retard considering BZ was advising her, and she couldn't see thorugh a transformation jutsu with her almighty powers, or even seen through shadow clones, yeah you go get slapped by Sakura

Such a strong villain and a smart villain

Now that you're trolling has been addressed address these points.

Sasuke and Naruto attack duel rinnegan mads and can't blitz him, he slaps them away. They can't stop him or intercept him flying up to cast CT. They can't stop him/intercept him casting CTs enmasse, they can't stop him or intercept him before he casts IT. Yet they're faster than him

At least make an argument void of blind wank


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 21, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> And the funny thing is war arc RSM Naruto and Sasuke are stronger than the last naruto who only used Bijuu mode and sage mode to fight toneri, so RSM naruto scales and madara scales as well.
> 
> Teen >>> adults
> 
> Now prove the adults are stronger with feats


So you wanted to get back with the YH argument in order to push more of your head-canon, and now you quote the same post and go to the Adults Vs. Teens one ?

Dafuq son.



TL Naruto survived an explosion from an attack that completely drained him of his chakra & left a hole in the moon, and later overpowered Toneri’s moon-slicing beam/sword and it’s precisely and exactly his TL feats that have him sit at small planet level currently. If you wanna complain about this shit, then go complain about it in the OBD, because factually... TL Naruto’s feats > War Arc Naruto’s feats, outright proving he got better. 



uchihakil said:


> Bro i'm embarrassed for you
> 
> @bold Thats basically all your argument since you got debunked, fan fic this fanfic that, you couldn't counter so you thinking calling my arguments fan fic somehow means you have debunked my arguments


Again, keep convincing yourself of that. 

You didn’t prove Madara can use YH.

It’s not even labelled as a third eye Rinnegan ability for fuck’s sake. 

Claiming Madara can use YH is like saying Madara can use all of Kaguya’s other non-Rinnegan abilities like 80 Gods Vacuum Fists and Murderous Bone Ash for instance. 

I say fan-fics because you’re literally pulling arguments out of your ass, claiming they’re true all whilst being unable to provide even a shred of evidence to push what you’re trying to convey and fact of the matter is you’ve failed to do so so far. Neither are there panels you can provide depicting Madara using YH (except if you make fan-fic drawings depicting Madara using YH) nor is there any medium like the DB stating Madara can use YH. Right, there’s absolutely jack shit you can provide.

Yet you keep saying you debunked arguments when in reality you did jack shit.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> Yet we see the last naruto who had apparently lost said seal and by your fanfic thinking has no rikudo chakra and therefore much weaker showing the ability to fly across space[ a direct result of rikudo chakra] some of the greatest feats in the manga while eclipsing even juubidaras best dc feats while using only his bsm and base



The same movie where kid Naruto knew shadow clone jutsu

The same movie where we see Hinata flying to meet Naruto for a kiss

The same movie where the moon was going to be destroyed by an 8 tails charged canon


Yes, Naruto stonk, moon level = 8tails level, and Hinata can fly


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 21, 2020)

Instead of talking about boring Kaguya, can we talk about how MIGHTY BORUTOVERSE'S STRONGEST ISSHIKI has no way to directly harm..... Suigetsu and how he's gonna need to BFR the water boi?


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> So you wanted to get back with the YH argument in order to push more of your head-canon, and now you quote the same post and go to the Adults Vs. Teens one ?
> 
> Dafuq son.
> 
> ...



So what are you tryna get at?? Base the last naruto is stronger than war arc RSM Naruto???


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Bro the last versions of naruto & sasuke are still teens
> 
> 
> So yea their best feats are of them when they were teens



Last I checked they were both 19 during the last. That a young adult not a teenager.


----------



## blk (Sep 21, 2020)

Wasn't it stated that adult Naruto and Sasuke are the strongest Shinobi in history? 

And in fact some of their best feats ever are in Boruto, like creating the absolute biggest and strongest Rasengan we have seen in the franchise (the one that shotted fused Momo), tanking God Tier hits in base, etc, so....


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

blk said:


> tanking God Tier hits in base



Like the 5 Gokage?

For an intelligent person, you're behaving like the blind ones @blk


----------



## blk (Sep 21, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Like the 5 Gokage?
> 
> For an intelligent person, you're behaving like the blind ones @blk



Actually the Kages were KO'd with one hit by Fused Momo 

Also they survived to Isshiki's hits that busted their chakra constructs.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> Last I checked they were both 19 during the last. That a young adult not a teenager.



19 is closer to 17 than 35 is to 19. Hokage naruto was stated to be rusty, he even admitted how rusty he was, and he was the one with the shitty feats.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

blk said:


> Actually the Kages were KO'd with one hit by Fused Momo
> 
> Also they survived to Isshiki's hits that busted their chakra constructs.



Did those "God" tier hits kill them? When base low kage humans are surviving them, then that doesn't bode well for the so called feats. 

Isshiti's feats are in the same boat, tbh, since Naruto and Sasuke are scaled down to early WA KCM level


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> 19 is closer to 17 than 35 is to 19. Hokage naruto was stated to be rusty, he even admitted how rusty he was, and he was the one with the shitty feats.


Nine *teen *it's in the teens, yet they're adults, should anybody be taking Shillita seriously, one wonders


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> 19 is closer to 17 than 35 is to 19. Hokage naruto was stated to be rusty, he even admitted how rusty he was, and he was the one with the shitty feats.



Adult age begins at 18. Hence he is a adult. 

Hokage Naruto could contend with transformed momo who is already stronger than madara considering kaguya considered him a threat so no he's not weaker.


----------



## blk (Sep 21, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Did those "God" tier hits kill them? When base low kage humans are surviving them, then that doesn't bode well for the so called feats.
> 
> Isshiti's feats are in the same boat, tbh, since Naruto and Sasuke are scaled down to early WA KCM level



No the hits didn't kill them but as i said it KO'd them. Also it's an assumption that they are Low Kage level, we didn't see much of them since they were limited to Taijutsu except for the two Ninutsu they used vs Kinshiki.

On top of that base Momo neg diffed BM Bee who is way above "early WA KCM level".

Lastly he is the guy that Kaguya was preparing an army for, so the narrative intent on his threat level is pretty clear.


This line of argumentation can easily be used against JJ Madara too. Can you show us JJ Madara's punches and kicks one shotting people (not with TSBs erasing powers ofc)?
What about BZ curbfodder stomping Madara with an arm strike? 
_That _surely doesn't bode well for Mads


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

blk said:


> No the hits didn't kill them but as i said it KO'd them. Also it's an assumption that they are Low Kage level, we didn't see much of them since they were limited to Taijutsu except for the two Ninutsu they used vs Kinshiki.



In the anime Shizuma and the fake swordsmen who got solld by academy students were humping Chojuro. And in the Mitsuki arc Kurotsuchi had it far worse.



> n top of that base Momo neg diffed BM Bee who is way above "early WA KCM level".



He used suppression rods. The same as Obito solod Killer Bee with.



> Lastly he is the guy that Kaguya was preparing an army for, so the narrative intent on his threat level is pretty clear.



Yeah, sure and he was getting his shit pushed in by Darui. Now we know Darui is a threat to Kaguya, and he solos KB




> This line of argumentation can easily be used against JJ Madara too. Can you show us JJ Madara's punches and kicks one shotting people (not with TSBs erasing powers ofc)?
> What about BZ curbfodder stomping Madara with an arm strike?
> _That _surely doesn't bode well for Mads



What a stupid argument, can you show the scans of JJ mads using punches and kicks? You're the one arguing they were tanking "God" tier punches, buddy, so you need to show those punches are "God" tier.

As for BZ he is known as deus ex machina, he bypassed Madara's abilities. Madara even says I can't move, so he clearly has a power that allows him to affect JJs. Do you wanna try again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blk (Sep 21, 2020)

dergeist said:


> In the anime Shizuma and the fake swordsmen who got solld by academy students were humping Chojuro. And in the Mitsuki arc Kurotsuchi had it far worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- isn't that anime filler tho?

- he then absorbed the TBB no diff and multiplied its power... no exactly a weak showing imo;

- nope, he got cornered by Darui AND Sasuke & Naruto, massive (in fact God-Tier) difference then if it was only Darui;

- Momo having God Tier strikes is proved by his feats vs the adult Fate Bros, you are the ones arguing that the adult Fate Bros are not God Tier with no proof. 
So yeah it's totally relevant to bring up Madara's lack of feats in these departments, since by your reasoning if you want to be internally consistent this lack of feats for Madara would also imply he doesn't have God Tier stats.
And no BZ's hax was only that of paralyzing him, Madara got surprised when BZ started to paralyze him not when he went through his body with his arm.


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

blk said:


> - isn't that anime filler tho?



Faps say it's canon, however field trip arc is canon it's mentioned in the manga.



> - he then absorbed the TBB no diff and multiplied its power... no exactly a weak showing imo;



That'show his ability works, however when there's ni ninjutsu to absorb he getsbutt fucked.



> - nope, he got cornered by Darui AND Sasuke & Naruto, massive (in fact God-Tier) difference then if it was only Darui;



You should read the chapter again, it was Darui who was chasing him away and making him sweet like a bitch. Sasuke and Naruro arrived a lot later. Nah, if Momoshiki is a theeat to Kaguya and he's running from Darui that makes Darui in the same tier.



> - Momo having God Tier strikes is proved by his feats vs the adult Fate Bros, you are the ones arguing that the adult Fate Bros are not God Tier with no proof.



The proof is that, kinshi was getting negged by two low kage who was pushing Sasuke's shit in. And then you have Naruto who was captured by Momoshiki and couldnt muscle out, yet Darui was pushing his shit in. Their feats don't support your argument, considering the kage have a relative performance and it's worse that they tanked "god" tier strikes.




> o yeah it's totally relevant to bring up Madara's lack of feats in these departments, since by your reasoning if you want to be internally consistent this lack of feats for Madara would also imply he doesn't have God Tier stats.



Nonsense, not doing something doesn't equal an anti-feat. We have canon showing of Fused Momoshiki being unable to kill to the low Kage with thaijutsu, when your claiming "god" tier strength, but somehow Madara not using thaijutsu means he doesn't have thw abilities. You must be desperate to save Momoshit, when you rely on such fallacious examples.



> And no BZ's hax was only that of paralyzing him, Madara got surprised when BZ started to paralyze him not when he went through his body with his arm.



Kaguya makes a person who can bypass something not even RSM lava Rasenshuriken can do, and paralyse Madara (a JJ) yet you're arguing against that, because it doesn't support your flawd line of argumentation.

So far all I've learn are the low Kages especially Darui are far above Kaguya since Kaguya was scared of Momoshiki, while Darui had him on the run

Do you wanna try again


----------



## blk (Sep 21, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Faps say it's canon, however field trip arc is canon it's mentioned in the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- i don't remember it being mentioned ever. Even if it was in a very brief and superficial way it doesn't make _everything _that happened in the anime canon;

- being chased doesn't mean being defeated tho? Only when Sasuke joined he had to absorb Kinshiki. Also there was Gaara's sand too that could have supported Darui had Momo stopped to fight him;

- Kinshiki got restrained only after Sasuke helped them and this doesn't detract from Kinshiki's strength feats which are above Madara's;

- he almost killed 5 Mid/High Kages in 2 seconds flat with plain taijutsu and speed, how is that a bad showing for Momo. It just happened that he didn't hit them either hard enough or in vital parts, since he probably just wanted to get rid of Naruto & Sasuke (the only actual threats), he could have finished the other Kages later anyway. 
It's like saying that Edo Madara couldn't oneshot the Gokage just because he didn't completely kill them that time (while we know very well that he could).
These things happen in Shonen, the good guys are generally at best stunned but almost never killed even if the difference between them and the bad guy is massive.
JJ Madara has no cqc feats like that of fused Momo anyway and now that i think about it he kicked Minato and wasn't even able to KO or significantly injure him 

- what does Kaguya have to do with anything? BZ is just her will, he is a fodder that doesn't have any of her powers and when he stabbed Madara she wasn't even revived yet. 
Heck the BZ that curbstomped Madara is the same that got fodderized by Choujiro.... who got one shotted by fused Momo (and was about to get one shotted by Kinshiki if w/out help) as a stronger version of himself


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2020)

blk said:


> - i don't remember it being mentioned ever. Even if it was in a very brief and superficial way it doesn't make _everything _that happened in the anime canon;



Of course it's mentioned and canon, everything is also in the novel it's canon



> - being chased doesn't mean being defeated tho? Only when Sasuke joined he had to absorb Kinshiki. Also there was Gaara's sand too that could have supported Darui had Momo stopped to fight him;



Absolute nonsense, Momoshiki couldn't beat Darui that's why he was running and sweating against him when blocking. Sasuke came much much later. And Momoshiki knew he couldn't beat low Kage Darui, so wasn't beat a group of them so ate Momoshiki. That's what actually happened. However, Kaguya was scared of the Momoshiki who was getting his shit puahed in and running for dear life by Darui.



> - Kinshiki got restrained only after Sasuke helped them and this doesn't detract from Kinshiki's strength feats which are above Madara's;



Again with the dishonesty, ninja kinshiki was gettin his shit pushed in by Kuro and Chojuro, Sasuke decided to stab him in the ass after Kuro slapped him away like a fly, then he was restrained by the teo low Kage. As for his strengthen even with it he couldn't cut through Chojuro, so.. And this is the same kinshiki who was pushong Sasuke's shit in, tell us again how this helps your corner on Naruto and Sasuke being "god" tiers



> - he almost killed 5 Mid/High Kages in 2 seconds flat with plain taijutsu and speed, how is that a bad showing for Momo. It just happened that he didn't hit them either hard enough or in vital parts, since he probably just wanted to get rid of Naruto & Sasuke (the only actual threats), he could have finished the other Kages later anyway.



He never almlst killed them, that's absolute rubbish. They were still alive and okay. The fact you claim "god" tier strength and Momoshiki lands clean blows, yet he can't even kill low kage, not mid kage, shows the argument is absolute rubbish. There was no 2 seconds flat, and yes it's a bad showing with speed and a power up, which would put him above Kaguya (as you claim) he couldn't kill them. The actual feats are here and they're anti feats.




> It's like saying that Edo Madara couldn't oneshot the Gokage just because he didn't completely kill them that time (while we know very well that he could).



Madara is actually confirmed to be testing them, son, there's a clear difference. You're argument goes from bad to worse 



> These things happen in Shonen, the good guys are generally at best stunned but almost never killed even if the difference between them and the bad guy is massive.
> JJ Madara has no cqc feats like that of fused Momo anyway and now that i think about it he kicked Minato and wasn't even able to KO or significantly injure him



These things happened in canon, so assuming feats where there aren't any, and clear anti-feats exist kind of shits on your whole argument of "god" tier strength and not fate bros not being scaled down. Sure Madara did, because his goal was very clearly obito and how's he going to KO an Edo, wanna tell us





> what does Kaguya have to do with anything? BZ is just her will, he is a fodder that doesn't have any of her powers and when he stabbed Madara she wasn't even revived yet.
> Heck the BZ that curbstomped Madara is the same that got fodderized by Choujiro.... who got one shotted by fused Momo (and was about to get one shotted by Kinshiki if w/out help) as a stronger version of himself



Yep, her will that can pierce and paralyse a JJ when RSM lava rasen shuriken or RSM thaijutsu can't even dent a recovering Madara. Clearly he has a power from Kaguya, that doesn't mean he has a strong body.


I can't say you didn't try, and failed miserably. It was fun handing my fellow Itachi fan his ass, the fact you couldn't make a credible case for "god" tiers or scaled down fate bros not being scaled down was poor form. The soloking would be disappointed 

Anyway, that was fun and I'm done


----------



## Sage King (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> Naruto's feats against toneri are flat out better than anything he did as a teen so nope. Adult versions > teen versions regardless of how much you guys dislike boruto.



So interpretation of what is shown by the panels is hating boruto now?.
By feats The Last Naruto>War Arc Naruto>>>>>>Adult Naruto
Facts
Do you know why people are saying powerscaling in Boruto is complicated?
It because they are scaling adult Naruto off his teen selves.
Unfortunately the panels are proving otherwise.
You cannot scale TL Naruto nor war Arc Naruto to Adult Naruto because of simple things
Adult Naruto doesn't have
Sensing
Can't use clocked tajuu kage bunshin like these guys(teen versions)
Only use5 or 6 Bunshins
His durability is pathetic
He was penetrated by a sword in SPSM

And you hear people screaming he got experienced.
Got experienced in reducing the spsm clock so that it is penetrated by things that even 4tails no sold?
And don't forget we have already seen him going all out going all out against Jigen
His physical stats are so much lower even sasuke is keeping up with him.
Don't get me wrong sasuke is strong but not in physicals against godruto.
Juudara can stomp Adult fate bros with EASE.
Juudara>>>>>>>>>>>>Ishikki


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Sep 21, 2020)

Why even brink Isshiki, any of the fate bro solos Juudara.

Sasuke murst be able to beat him even with taijutsu alone knowing he can now wistand Susano destroyer punch level.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 21, 2020)

Sage King said:


> By feats The Last Naruto>War Arc Naruto>>>>>>Adult Naruto


By feats, base Naruto against Kakuzu ~ Naruto against Foddelta


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2020)

Even if Madara is a "better fighter" and smarter and we assume he isn't completely outclassed, he still loses to BFR.


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 21, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Even if Madara is a "better fighter" and smarter and we assume he isn't completely outclassed, he still loses to BFR.



You think Isshiki’s S/T tech is instantaneous? Madara will literally knock dude’s arm off before that shit even finishes engulfing him 


Tf is wrong with y’all.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> You think Isshiki’s S/T tech is instantaneous? Madara will literally knock dude’s arm off before that shit even finishes engulfing him
> 
> 
> Tf is wrong with y’all.



I don't see how the prevent Madara from being BFR'd?

Isshiki loses and arm, Madara loses the fight.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 21, 2020)

page 13, ppl still discuss "madara vs isshiki", i'm amazed.
gonna play bloodborne


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 21, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't see how the prevent Madara from being BFR'd?
> 
> Isshiki loses and arm, Madara loses the fight.



>”before it finishes engulfing him”
>cancels the S/T jutsu

Lmao


----------



## Divell (Sep 21, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> The reason they coudlnt touch madara was because they had to neutralize the freaking city+sized meteors that were being flung down at the team, if they landed the fallout damage would have been devastating. The meteors were never a threat to the duo and were easily zipped around by sasukes ps casually same go,s for naruto. Youre seriously suggesting madara is close to or even better then kaguya


Given he was able to use Limbo, summon the meteors, cast IT and neither Sasuke nor Naruto were able to stop him from doing anything, meanwhile Kaguya had to be walked into separating both Sasuke and Naruto because together they were too much of a pain for her to deal with, yeah. 


> , the first words sasuke said upon seeing kaguya was how is this even possible she is on a completely different level to madara. Freaking juubi jin hagoromo admitted inferiority to her and yet youre actually saying this shit.


Her chakra is greater.

Now, I want you to remember, Naruto and Sasuke only had half of Hagoromo’s power each, while Madara have more. Take in consideration given Madara’s Six Paths Powers, his Perfect Susanno would be at minimum, on the same lv of Indra Susanno. So, yeah, she has more chakra, Madara has everything else.







> We literally have no idea what happened in his fight with kaguya, she could have shanked him like zetsu did to juubidara, she could have used a seal on him etc. We were told that she betrayed him and the ootsuki and your own argument falls flat on its face and actually supports the fact that she probably sneak attacked him.


Considering she needs to be walked into how to fight both Naruto and Sasuke by Zetsu, I doubt she is smart enough to even consider a sneak attack.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> >”before it finishes engulfing him”
> >cancels the S/T jutsu
> 
> Lmao



Does Isshiki's ST jutsu come from his arm?


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 21, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Does Isshiki's ST jutsu come from his arm?



When they attempt to BFR’s someone, yes. Just like it came from Kawaki’s and Boruto’s respective hands in chapter 39 and other chapters also. Although those were Karma uses, nothing signifies they operate differently, nor emerge from different areas.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> When they attempt to BFR’s someone, yes. Just like it came from Kawaki’s and Boruto’s respective hands in chapter 39 and other chapters also.



That is true for Jigen and other karma hosts, but Isshiki can just manifest his.


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 21, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> That is true for Jigen and other karma hosts, but Isshiki can just manifest his.



I edited my comment 9+ minutes ago, but Jigen himself has done that also.

Plus I specified “when they attempt to BFR someone”, not including themselves. So there really is no difference as of now


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> I edited my comment 9+ minutes ago, but Jigen himself has done that also.
> 
> Plus I specified “when they attempt to BFR someone”, not including themselves. So there really is no difference as of now



Wait....has Isshiki actually needed to point his arm to teleport? We have two instances where he *does not*.


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 21, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Wait....has Isshiki actually needed to point his arm to teleport? We have two instances where he *does not*.



As I said, Jigen only pointed his arm to BFR. Isshiki as of now is no different, until we see otherwise.


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

Sage King said:


> So interpretation of what is shown by the panels is hating boruto now?.
> By feats The Last Naruto>War Arc Naruto>>>>>>Adult Naruto
> Facts
> Do you know why people are saying powerscaling in Boruto is complicated?
> ...



The adult Naruto in Boruto is the same as the one from the last there is no reason not to scale him. Nevermind he once again fought someone who kaguya considered a threat. Ya'll madara fanboys just like to pretend the scaling is complicated in order to wank madara.

And we don't judge characters based on their worst showings that clearly involved PIS/CIS such as the shin fight. Otherwise madara must be a weakling as well since he got owned by black zetsu.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> kaguya considered a threat


We can look it from a different perspective.
Kaguya treated Momoshiki as such bitch that she made army of piece of shit white zetsus that were owned by some chunins and a large horde of these zetsus gets decimated by a kage level kitsuchi to troll Momoshiki.


----------



## Grinningfox (Sep 21, 2020)

Madara nuthugging is still in full swing

it’s pretty sad


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> We can look it from a different perspective.
> Kaguya treated Momoshiki as such bitch that she made army of piece of shit white zetsus that were owned by some chunins and a large horde of these zetsus gets decimated by a kage level kitsuchi to troll Momoshiki.



Which is obviously not the perspective the author intended. But of course you will push it as all the other nonsense you usually do just to wank juubi jins and downplay boruto characters as you always do.


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Madara nuthugging is still in full swing
> 
> it’s pretty sad



He is easily the most wanked naruto character in this section at this point so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> wank juubi jins and downplay boruto characters


It's not me, it's the manga that clarifies the difference in fundamental level of existence of juubi jins and basic otsutsukis....
*Spoiler*: __ 






It should be obvious, people that eat chakra pills made from divine tree vs woman that became the divine tree herself & people that have the divine tree inside them, idk idk....


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> It's not me, it's the manga that clarifies the difference in fundamental level of existence of juubi jins and basic otsutsukis....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Pre shinju absorbtion juudara got low diffed by naruto without naruto even needing to use his full 6 paths sage mode and juubito is weaker than that juudara. Even after absorbing the shinju juudara was still having problems with the fate bros and getting his ass kicked. Meanwhile momo and isshiki could fight stronger versions of the fate bros and put up a much better fight than juudara ever did. Especially isshiki who has dominated them twice now. Feat wise the manga makes it pretty clear juubi jins are not on the same level as stronger otsutsuki.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 21, 2020)

Alita said:


> stronger versions of the fate bros


This is the part where you're wrong.


Alita said:


> Feat wise the manga makes it pretty clear juubi jins are not on the same level as stronger otsutsuki.


Feat wise, Rasenshuriken that was used on Kakuzu has more destructive power than anything in Jigen vs Nar/Sas fight.


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 21, 2020)

Imagine taking @Alita seriously.


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> This is the part where you're wrong.
> Feat wise, Rasenshuriken that was used on Kakuzu has more destructive power than anything in Jigen vs Nar/Sas fight.



No I'm right. Naruto's feats in the last were flat out better than anything he did in the war arc. The truth doesn't stop being true just cause you guys don't like it. 

Kawaki's karma blast he used agianst garou had bigger range and destructive force than the FRS that killed kakuzu and he's less than fodder compared isshiki. It's already been explained time and again to ya'll madara fanboys characters don't have to make big explosions all the time to be powerful. Ya'll claiming it to be true doesn't make it true. 

Isshiki or Transformed momo destroy juudara. Hell they can just blitz him and dump him in another dimension and call it a day since he can't even transverse dimensions. 

You guys can stay mad about it I don't care.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 22, 2020)

Alita said:


> feats


nagato's CST has more destructive force than anything in boruto


----------



## blk (Sep 22, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> nagato's CST has more destructive force than anything in boruto



Yeah but feat wise Madara got fucked up by Kusanagi, Chidori spear and BZ's arm.

We have seen more destructive and lethal things than these in Boruto if you ask me


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 22, 2020)

Alita said:


> Adult age begins at 18. Hence he is a adult.
> 
> Hokage Naruto could contend with transformed momo who is already stronger than madara considering kaguya considered him a threat so no he's not weaker.



Tendou considered kakashi to be a threat, yet he wrecked him along with some konoha jounins, stop using that silly example to imply momo is stronger (unless you want to tell me pain arc kakashi >pein), and no it wasn't momo ONLY she saw as a threat, it was the entire otsutsuki.

2. And again 19 is still considered a teen, even ignoring that 19 is closer to 17 than 35 is, so you have to prove naruto retained his power with manga facts, when manga feats and statements suggest otherwise.

- naruto has all his shitty feats in boruto.
- kurama saying naruto was rusty.
- him admitting he was shitty.

As for feats;


Adult naruto doesn't use mass shadow clone jutsu
Adult naruto got impaled by a non kusanagi sword in RSM
Adult naruto's sensing is shit, from being able to dodge a teleported ash bone WITH A CLONE, to not being able to dodge a blade right infront of him.
Himawari oneshotting his ass.
Adult naruto doesn't enhance his taijutsu.
The DC of his jutsu's don't compare to his teen versions.
Has kids save him multiple times (boruto/kawaki).
Don't get me started on the lack of tactics in their fights.
Some jiraiya tier character fighting and tanking isshiki's hits, same clone that got his arm crushed by some pillars, so much for isshiki's oveerwhelming strength.
Yall ignoring AAAAALLL of that, like all that. How blind could you be? Statements, feats etc all proving how weak their current versions are. Naruto been fighting energy draining opponents since pain arc yet he is still having a hard time in boruto whats the use of all the experience. He literally could have turned momo to stone, but the dumbass kept giving him kyuubi chakra *smh* naruto is dumber and weaker = facts

Yall can stay in denial.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 22, 2020)

blk said:


> Yeah but feat wise Madara got fucked up by Kusanagi, Chidori spear and BZ's arm.


Kishimoto has weird fetish for regular weapons and taijutsu, sakura cracks kaguya's horn after she tanks 9 rasenshurikens.
chidori sword can actually contain hella concentrated energy instead.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 22, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> Some jiraiya tier character fighting and tanking isshiki's hits


YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND!!1!1!1! HE'S NOT JIRAIYA TIER, HE'S HIGHER THAN KAGUYA TIER, I WON'T EXPLAIN HOW HE GOT THE POWER UP, MANGA WRITER(S) ALSO WON'T BUT POWERSCALING, P-O-W-E-R-S-C-A-L-I-N-G
ALSO THE NEW KAGES AKA KUROTSUCHI, CHOJURO AND DARUI FIGHTING KINSHIKI & MOMOSHIKI ARE RIKUDO TIER CHARACTERS, WE ALSO DON'T KNOW HOW THE FUCK THEY GOT SUCH POWER UP BUT DBZ LOGIC, DBZ LOGIC, POWERSCALING, DBZ LOGIC, ALSO SHOUNEN MANGA LOGIC, EVERY NEW MAIN VILLAIN GOTTA BE STRONGER THAN PREVIOUS, SHOUNEN LOGIC



(с) your typical borutard​


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 22, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND!!1!1!1! HE'S NOT JIRAIYA TIER, HE'S HIGHER THAN KAGUYA TIER, I WON'T EXPLAIN HOW HE GOT THE POWER UP, MANGA WRITER(S) ALSO WON'T BUT POWERSCALING, P-O-W-E-R-S-C-A-L-I-N-G
> ALSO THE NEW KAGES AKA KUROTSUCHI, CHOJURO AND DARUI FIGHTING KINSHIKI & MOMOSHIKI ARE RIKUDO TIER CHARACTERS, WE ALSO DON'T KNOW HOW THE FUCK THEY GOT SUCH POWER UP BUT DBZ LOGIC, DBZ LOGIC, POWERSCALING, DBZ LOGIC, ALSO SHOUNEN MANGA LOGIC, EVERY NEW MAIN VILLAIN GOTTA BE STRONGER THAN PREVIOUS, SHOUNEN LOGIC
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, these guys aren't even rikudou buffed, it has been established in naruto that normies with normal chakra are no match for rikudou buffed characters, even extraordinary hag descendents like madz/hashi were no match for the likes of juubito (only exception being guy with a suicide move).

Much less some cyborgs like delta and co.


----------



## Sage King (Sep 22, 2020)

Alita said:


> The adult Naruto in Boruto is the same as the one from the last there is no reason not to scale him. Nevermind he once again fought someone who kaguya considered a threat. Ya'll madara fanboys just like to pretend the scaling is complicated in order to wank madara.
> 
> And we don't judge characters based on their worst showings that clearly involved PIS/CIS such as the shin fight. Otherwise madara must be a weakling as well since he got owned by black zetsu.




Come on now don't do that. Just because I'm disagreeing doesn't make me madara's fanboy. godruto is my favourite character.
But saying Naruto got stronger when the panel is suggesting otherwise is just blatantly wrong.
Also statements says Boro>>>>Delta
In other words the man Jigen thought would defeat Sasuke was given the fight of his life by kids. Even to get as far as blitzed by Sarada.
Don't forget jigen had already fought sasuke by that time. And he assigned Boro to guard the seal pot.
Even if you say Delta was built for brute force and Boro is for hax.
Since Boro is implied to be strnger than Delta
It means that boro should have the reaction time to handle Delta.
But he was blitzed by Sarada
Last Naruto≠Hokage Naruto.
Last Naruto isn't Hokage.
He can use a thousand Clocked Bunshins and how many does Hokage Naruto use again?.
He wasn't pierced by a sword
Don't forget we didn't see him going all out unlike our Hokage Naruto.

You say Last Naruto>>>>War Arc Naruto cuz of feats. Then why can't anyone say War Arc Naruto>>>>Hokage Naruto cuz of feats.
In other words you are trying to give Hokage Naruto feats from his younger versions in order to hype Ishikki.
That's a clever strategy but it does not work here.
Only feats

It's not like Hokage Naruto hasn't fought and people are trying to hype to see the level he is at based on his younger versions.
But unfortunately he fought and we have seen the level he is at and has shown he is faaaaaaaaar inferior than War Arc and Last.

Last Naruto tanked a moon splitting attack twice in BSM while the hokage was knocked out by a multi-country(we hype it) with the Kurama Avatar on in the stadium.
It shows how much powerful he is against Hokage Naruto.
Naruto fought someone of Toneri's calibre using BSM holding back with only at half power.
But he sees shin Uchiha and automatically goes SPSM

I have no problem with Ishikki above Juudara.
But unfortunately Ishikki fought weaker versions that's the issue.
Juudara fought a fully well packaged fate bros.
Juudara can slaughter the adult fate bros (HokageNaru and Sasuke)with ease
Ishikki has no chance here


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 22, 2020)

Sage King said:


> Come on now don't do that. Just because I'm disagreeing doesn't make me madara's fanboy. godruto is my favourite character.
> But saying Naruto got stronger when the panel is suggesting otherwise is just blatantly wrong.
> Also statements says Boro>>>>Delta
> In other words the man Jigen thought would defeat Sasuke was given the fight of his life by kids. Even to get as far as blitzed by Sarada.
> ...



All they have been doing is using double standards to justify their arguments. They say the last naruto has more feats so he is stronger yet at the same time argue that hokage naruto is stronger without the feats, i mean who they fooling??


----------



## sabre320 (Sep 22, 2020)

The Overvoid said:


> This is the part where you're wrong.
> Feat wise, Rasenshuriken that was used on Kakuzu has more destructive power than anything in Jigen vs Nar/Sas fight.



That just confirms you barely watch the series if at all and are just trolling. I don't like boruto either but there's no need to post false shit.

Bee used a bijudama on momo which alone shits on the incomplete frs then momo with the Chakra amp used a amped bijudama that was much bigger then ps. It was so powerful it would have wiped konoha and the surrounding district of the map and it overwhelmed adult rsm narutos avatar.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 22, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> Bee used a bijudama on momo which alone shits on the incomplete frs then momo with the Chakra amp used a amped bijudama that was much bigger then ps. It was so powerful it would have wiped konoha and the surrounding district of the map and it overwhelmed adult rsm narutos avatar.


that's an outlier to overall boruto balance


----------



## blk (Sep 22, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> That just confirms you barely watch the series if at all and are just trolling. I don't like boruto either but there's no need to post false shit.
> 
> Bee used a bijudama on momo which alone shits on the incomplete frs then momo with the Chakra amp used a amped bijudama that was much bigger then ps. It was so powerful it would have wiped konoha and the surrounding district of the map and it overwhelmed adult rsm narutos avatar.



This.

Didn't remember about this instance but it appears that the haters are wrong once again.

The fact that it would take out Konoha and all surrounding areas even if Naruto blew huge TBB away (in the sky supposedly, since that's where it would have went from how he was positioned) tells everything about its DC.

Let's see if at least this is flashy enough to hypnotize the haters, who loooovee flashy feats so much


----------



## Altiora Night (Sep 22, 2020)

blk said:


> This.
> 
> Didn't remember about this instance but it appears that the haters are wrong once again.
> 
> ...


Talked about this before, but Eight-Tails was pinned to a mountain-sized rock, which was destroyed by the TBB Momoshiki reflected back at him, along with the surrounding area (which had several of those mountain-sized rocks IIRC).

The TBB that Momoshiki used at the stadium was a far bigger TBB than the one Momoshiki reflected back at Killer B.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 22, 2020)

Why is this even a Debate?  This shouldn't have gotten to 10 pages. 

Madara Stomps Isshiki, If you're unable to See the Reasons below then  you're clearly bias For the Adults. 


*Naruto and Sasuke No longer have The Six path Senjutsu they gained From the Yin+Yang Seals. 

*
Yang Six path Senjutsu alone Amped Naruto's  Base form Beyond BSM Naruto. Normal Sage Mode Naruto wouldn't even be able to defeat Rinnegan Obito Let alone JJ Obito. 


We Know Imperfect Sage mode is at least a 10 x Boost, we know Normal Sage mode>Imperfect Sage mode. 







Naruto still has all his tailed Beast amp, if we're being fair he had that also during his Fight with Obito, Yet Naruto's Power didn't change much at all. 

Boruto fans are basically Trying to convince people that Naruto "Training" surpassed the SPS amp he lost as a Teen.  



Sasuke was able to Equalize himself with Naruto as an Adult, Naruto couldn't have been Training that Hard if an Established Gap in power was shown Between Naruto and Sasuke as teens...where Sasuke Admitted to needing the Tailed beast to defeat Naruto. 


Madara defeat Isshiki pretty handily.  It was already stated SPS surpasses Kurama.  Naruto getting full Kurama isn't going to bridge that gap any time soon.


----------



## blk (Sep 22, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> Why is this even a Debate?  This shouldn't have gotten to 10 pages.
> 
> Madara Stomps Isshiki, If you're unable to See the Reasons below then  you're clearly bias For the Adults.
> 
> ...




Naruto & Sasuke, after losing these seals, then go to show vastly better feats than _in both fights _(vs Mads and Kaguya) at VoTE2 and TL 


Adult Naruto tanked in RSM one of the biggest, if not the biggest, TBB we have seen and took _the whole explosion for himself._
His adult BASE used the strongest and biggest Rasengan we have ever seen so far and vaporized an higher God Tier that was a stated threat to Kaguya 

Adult Sasuke masters the Rinnegan achieving inter-dimensional sensing and Otsutsuki tier S/T with which he can travel in personal Einstein-Rosen bridges between space time continuums 

How exactly have they become weaker w/out the seals


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 22, 2020)

blk said:


> Naruto & Sasuke, after losing these seals, then go to show vastly better feats than _in both fights _(vs Mads and Kaguya) at VoTE2 and TL
> 
> 
> Adult Naruto tanked in RSM one of the biggest, if not the biggest, TBB we have seen and took _the whole explosion for himself._
> ...



Mastered the rinnegan and all he uses is a portal, using cute words won't change the fact that as adults, they have shittier feats


----------



## MYGod000 (Sep 22, 2020)

blk said:


> Naruto & Sasuke, after losing these seals, then go to show vastly better feats than _in both fights _(vs Mads and Kaguya) at VoTE2 and TL
> 
> 
> Adult Naruto tanked in RSM one of the biggest, if not the biggest, TBB we have seen and took _the whole explosion for himself._
> ...




You know the sad Part about your Post...that you completely ignored that SPS Naruto was able to fight Madara who Hagoromo stated is close to his powers...after he Loses the Seals and all that SPS... he Absorbed massive amounts of Senjutsu chakra and the only thing stated was that Sasuke was just as good at chakra Control as Hagoromo. 

 Nothing about Being Closer to Hagoromo level than Madara, Nothing about even rivaling Hagoromo in chakra level...only that his chakra control was nearly on Hagoromo level. 


So...Being able to Open a portal a couple Times is what you consider Mastered the Rinnegan? Let be honest Portal Creation is a Yin Ability any Rinnegan user with enough Skill with Yin release can Learn that.   You don't even Need to Rinnegan to learn to create Portal. 


Sasuke had His Rinnegan Far longer than Madara so obviously he was going to learn that, in those 14+ Years that seem to be all what sasuke Learned with his Rinnegan so one extra ability from Teen Sasuke.


----------



## Alita (Sep 24, 2020)

Sage King said:


> Come on now don't do that. Just because I'm disagreeing doesn't make me madara's fanboy. godruto is my favourite character.
> But saying Naruto got stronger when the panel is suggesting otherwise is just blatantly wrong.
> Also statements says Boro>>>>Delta
> In other words the man Jigen thought would defeat Sasuke was given the fight of his life by kids. Even to get as far as blitzed by Sarada.
> ...



Delta is stronger than Boro cause she has better feats than him and fought a much stronger foe. It's not complicated.

Naruto's feats in the last were better than his feats in the war arc and naruto and sasuke fought foes that kaguya considered a threat hence they are stronger than their war arc selves. Also not complicated. We don't judge characters based on their worst showings that are PIS related. 

You pretend your not but engage in the same downplay and wank all the other madara fanboys engage in so I have to disagee. Isshiki stomps madara regardless of how much you fanboys try to downplay boruto era characters. Sorry that's just how it is.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 24, 2020)

Sage King said:


> He wasn't pierced by a sword



, though. He was also pierced by Black Zetsu.


----------



## Sage King (Sep 24, 2020)

Alita said:


> Delta is stronger than Boro cause she has better feats than him and fought a much stronger foe. It's not complicated.
> 
> Naruto's feats in the last were better than his feats in the war arc and naruto and sasuke fought foes that kaguya considered a threat hence they are stronger than their war arc selves. Also not complicated. We don't judge characters based on their worst showings that are PIS related.
> 
> You pretend your not but engage in the same downplay and wank all the other madara fanboys engage in so I have to disagee. Isshiki stomps madara regardless of how much you fanboys try to downplay boruto era characters. Sorry that's just how it is.



What's going on here?.Delta is stronger than Boro because of feats but: Kaguya isn't stronger than Momo or Ishikki because of feats?.
Teen Naruto isn't stronger than Hokage Naruto because of feats?.
Talk of fanboyism .
In other words statements are used if it's Kaguya but not if it's someone from boruto.
As for Adult Naruto. The number of years aren't the ones fighting here.
We are using feats.

Also are you saying since Naruto is my favorite character i should say he is strong since he is older when the panels are suggesting otherwise.
Last Naruto's feats≠Hokage Naruto's feats.
Hokage Naruto has pathetic feats compared to Last.
If you are using statements, use them for both characters.
If using feats likewise.
Your true colors of fanboyism are showing now.
Last Naruto could use a thousand clocked clones.
Could deflect a tank and deflect a moon splitting attack.
He didn't show his limit.
Where as Hokage Naruto showed his limit.
Can't sense.
Can't use a thousand clocked clones only 5.
Knocked out by a Bijuu bomb in Kurama avatar.
Pierced by a kusanagi of all things.
Ok now can you give a feat that only Hokage Naruto can do while his other versions can't
The enermy who was supposed to be better than Kaguya.
Was running away from Darui and Gaara.
The other foe was injured by Chojuro and Kurotsuchi.
His ultimate form was injured by Boruto's vanishing rasengan.
The one that was trading blows with adult Naruto was weaker than the person who was having problems with kids.
That very person was guarding the seal pot and according to jigen he was to stop sasuke from freeing Naruto.
In other words Adult Naruto got weaker in all stats no doubt there.
Since Boro>Delta.
He should have have reflexes to handle Delta.
But Sarada blitzed him.


Make up your mind.
If it's feats use feats.
If it's statements use statements.
No double standards here


----------



## Sage King (Sep 24, 2020)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> , though. He was also pierced by Black Zetsu.



Correct me if I'm wrong. By that time when Zetsu pierced Madara wasn't he in possession of Obito's body?Kappa
Also for the kusanagi it's nothing. After all juudara doesn't have a chakra clock he relied on his healing ability too much after all he was immortal
But Naruto has a chakra clock. He tanked a chidori from six path sasuke. While sasuke managed to cut Juudara in half.
Seee comparing feats isn't that hard
Juudara has an op healing ability he doesn't need a clock.
He slaughters ishikki using limbo alone.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 24, 2020)

Sage King said:


> *Also for the kusanagi it's nothing. After all juudara doesn't have a chakra clock*



He's literally a transformed Jinchuriki...you seriously expect me to believe he doesn't have enhanced durability?


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 25, 2020)

Sage King said:


> What's going on here?.Delta is stronger than Boro because of feats but: Kaguya isn't stronger than Momo or Ishikki because of feats?.
> Teen Naruto isn't stronger than Hokage Naruto because of feats?.
> Talk of fanboyism .
> In other words statements are used if it's Kaguya but not if it's someone from boruto.
> ...



This ^^^they have been using double standards to justify their arguments when it suits them, they say feats >>> when it comes to the last naruto, then at the same time without shame or anything say Adult naruto >> the last naruto. Then proceed to claim that Momo >>> kaguya, even though kaguya has better feats. 

I mean, its obvious af who the wankers here are.


----------



## Sage King (Sep 25, 2020)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> He's literally a transformed Jinchuriki...you seriously expect me to believe he doesn't have enhanced durability?



Who said Juudara doesn't have enhanced durability


I'm not getting you here.
If i say Naruto is faster than sasuke. Does it mean Sasuke is slow?.
Naruto has a chakra clock and was shown to have piercing durability  than Juudara. I even gave you an example of Sasuke attacking both of them.
I said Juudara didn't need durability since he had already attained immortality. And has an op healing ability
I'm saying Hokage Naruto's durability is pathetic compared to his previous versions.
I don't know why you are comparing Naruto's piercing durability to Juudara.
Anyway it doesn't have a part to play in Juudara stomping Ishikki


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 25, 2020)

uchihakil said:


> This ^^^they have been using double standards to justify their arguments when it suits them, they say feats >>> when it comes to the last naruto, then at the same time without shame or anything say Adult naruto >> the last naruto. Then proceed to claim that Momo >>> kaguya, even though kaguya has better feats.
> 
> I mean, its obvious af who the wankers here are.



Wait, _who_ claimed Momo >>> Kaguya?


----------

